# Voglio sapere ogni dettaglio: perche'?



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


Uhuuuu! Ho passato 6 mesi a fare domande su domande perfino riguardo ai rapporti sessuali.... Come? Quando? Dove? A che ora? In quale posizione?Lei arrivava al orgasmo? Tu godevi?Ho chiesto di tutto! Non serviva a niente... forse pensavo che sarei riuscita a mettere insieme i  pezzi della loro storia e avrei capito se era per sesso o amore(in entrambi casi stavo comunque di merda) oppure che volevo rendermi partecipe di quei momenti che si erano ritagliati solo per loro e che io non conoscevo ed ero stata esclusa da lui. Brutta situazione di ossessione... Che poi pure che ti racconti tutto sempre male starai e forse anche peggio...


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?




E' normalissimo, almeno per me.
Sono stata ossessionata dal voler sapere tutto e lui, dopo aver rotto il ghiaccio, me lo diceva questo "tutto".
E io morivo ogni volta, ma senza farmene accorgere perché altrimenti non avrei più potuto sapere altro successivamente, e io sapevo già che non mi sarebbe bastato.
Non bastava mai...credevo di essere sulla via della pazzia (e forse ci sarò anche stata).
Periodo terrificante, ma era più forte di me.

P.s.: è passato...!


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Oddio!*



Eratò ha detto:


> Uhuuuu! Ho passato 6 mesi a fare domande su domande perfino riguardo ai rapporti sessuali.... Come? Quando? Dove? A che ora? In quale posizione?Lei arrivava al orgasmo? Tu godevi?Ho chiesto di tutto! Non serviva a niente... forse pensavo che sarei riuscita a mettere insieme i  pezzi della loro storia e avrei capito se era per sesso o amore(in entrambi casi stavo comunque di merda) oppure che volevo rendermi partecipe di quei momenti che si erano ritagliati solo per loro e che io non conoscevo. Brutta situazione di ossessione... Che poi pure che ti racconti tutto sempre male starai e forse anche peggio...


Oddio si! io i dettagli dell'atto in sè.... tutti...a volte mi faccio impressione da sola a chiedere certe cose!


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' normalissimo, almeno per me.
> Sono stata ossessionata dal voler sapere tutto e lui, dopo aver rotto il ghiaccio, me lo diceva questo "tutto".
> E io morivo ogni volta, ma senza farmene accorgere perché altrimenti non avrei più potuto sapere altro successivamente, e io sapevo già che non mi sarebbe bastato.
> Non bastava mai...credevo di essere sulla via della pazzia (e forse ci sarò anche stata).
> ...


Pazzia, hai detto bene... proprio così.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Passato *



Diletta ha detto:


> E' normalissimo, almeno per me.
> Sono stata ossessionata dal voler sapere tutto e lui, dopo aver rotto il ghiaccio, me lo diceva questo "tutto".
> E io morivo ogni volta, ma senza farmene accorgere perché altrimenti non avrei più potuto sapere altro successivamente, e io sapevo già che non mi sarebbe bastato.
> Non bastava mai...credevo di essere sulla via della pazzia (e forse ci sarò anche stata).
> ...


Il tuo PS mi conforta.....forse


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Oddio si! io i dettagli dell'atto in sè.... tutti...a volte mi faccio impressione da sola a chiedere certe cose!




Lui te li dice?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Oddio si! io i dettagli dell'atto in sè.... tutti...a volte mi faccio impressione da sola a chiedere certe cose!


Chiedi aiuto Aidi. Io ho chiesto aiuto. Da una psichiatra. Era diventata una malattia per me. Con gli antidepressivi e la psicoterapia mi son ripresa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non sono stata tradita che io sappia quindi non so risponderti
Se mio marito mi scoprisse e chiedesse i particolari non glieli fornirei o mentirei, se i particolari intendono cosa ci ho fatto a letto.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Purtroppo si*



Diletta ha detto:


> Lui te li dice?


Purtroppo nel senso che mi straziano! e poi ho comunque sempre il dubbio che "addolcisca" per evitare di farmi stare peggio.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono stata tradita che io sappia quindi non so risponderti
> Se mio marito mi scoprisse e chiedesse i particolari non glieli fornirei o mentirei, se i particolari intendono cosa ci ho fatto a letto.


Il problema è che se il traditore non risponde, il tradito s'incazza e comincia a rispondersi da solo "allora è vero! vedi che non rispondi? È che adesso non trovi il coraggio di dire tutta la verità... eccerto con quale faccia".Che poi pure che risponda, non viene creduto. È un vicolo cieco e una tortura per entrambi...


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Chiedi aiuto Aidi. Io ho chiesto aiuto. Da una psichiatra. Era diventata una malattia per me. Con gli antidepressivi e la psicoterapia mi son ripresa.


Si...credo che sarà opportuno.
Lui ha chiamato una amica psicologa per chiedere aiuto a tutti e due....dice che non crede di essere normale ad aver fatto quello che ha fatto....e non si giustifica come possa amarmi tanto ed avermi tradita.
Comunque a questa psicologa, che è un amica, chiederò consiglio su come muovermi.
Sapere che è successo a tutti mi conforta....pensavo di essere matta!


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Io lo trovo un errore, per chi gia' e' stato  tradito_.

Viene spontaneo all'inizio voler  capire, ma entrare addirittura nei dettagli sessuali, che poi piu' o meno gia' si immaginano, rende tutto il dopo piu' pesante.

IO ho parlato una sola volta con lei, circa un mese dopo la bomba,  e vorrei non averlo mai fatto.

Se lasci non te ne puo' fregare di meno,  se resti meglio ignorare. 

 INOLTRE non saprai mai se quello che raccontano e' la veirta'. Come sono stati capaci di mentire bene prima, possono esserlo anche dopo.

Alla fine ti devi sempre fidare di un traditore e di una che non ha avuto troppi scrupoli a fare l'amante.


_


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il problema è che se il traditore non risponde, il tradito s'incazza e comincia a rispondersi da solo "allora è vero! vedi che non rispondi? È che adesso non trovi il coraggio di dire tutta la verità... eccerto con quale faccia".Che poi pure che risponda, non viene creduto. È un vicolo cieco e una tortura per entrambi...


Il problema è che appunto qualunque cosa ti dico non sarò creduta.
Parti dal presupposto che se ti ho tradito con la stessa persona per più di una volta è perchè mi è piaciuto quindi inizia a scartare a lei piaceva a te piaceva avete goduto ecc ecc perchè la risposta è scontata
Se ti dico anche tutte le posizioni avrai il dubbio che una non te l'ho detta
Se mi hai tradito per più tempo quello che è evidente è che fare sesso con l'altra/o ti piaceva. tutto il resto che dici non aggiunge e non toglie nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? *è capitato anche a voi?*


No, non ho mai chiesto nulla relativamente ai loro incontri. Sapevo mi aveva tradito, lo ha ammesso e per me bastava questo, mi interessava piuttosto capire perché lo avesse fatto, non come e con chi.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?



Sì.
Ho voluto sapere tutto.
E quel che non mi diceva mi faceva stare male.
Non sopportavo di essere escluso.
Ho placato l'ansia così, e stranamente dopo la sentivo più vicina.
Fa male, ma è peggio per me avere di fronte a un muro.
Credo dipenda anche dal rapporto che c'era prima.
E' come se sapendo tutto io fossi anche quell'uomo con cui mi ha tradito.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*VUOI VEDERLO CHE TE LO DICE!!*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che appunto qualunque cosa ti dico non sarò creduta.
> Parti dal presupposto che se ti ho tradito con la stessa persona per più di una volta è perchè mi è piaciuto quindi inizia a scartare a lei piaceva a te piaceva avete goduto ecc ecc perchè la risposta è scontata
> Se ti dico anche tutte le posizioni avrai il dubbio che una non te l'ho detta
> Se mi hai tradito per più tempo quello che è evidente è che fare sesso con l'altra/o ti piaceva. tutto il resto che dici non aggiunge e non toglie nulla


Il punto forse è che inconsciamente speri chissà per quale motivo che sminuisca le cose che tu pensi..... 
Se tu gli chiedi....hai messo il preservativo...speri che ti dica di si e abbandoni l'idea che abbia scopato con un altra in modo più.....intimo????? non cambia molto...ma un pochino si e in questo momento quei piccoli dettagli contano un mondo anche se sembra strano.
La cosa che mi avrebbe fatto più male sarebbe stata sapere che lei ha raggiunto l'orgasmo...lui mi ha detto no....probabilmente non è vero ma voglio crederci perchè questa cosa mi farebbe sprofondare nel baratro (in cui già sto tra l'altro...) 
Lo volevate sapere anche voi?


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che appunto qualunque cosa ti dico non sarò creduta.
> Parti dal presupposto che se ti ho tradito con la stessa persona per più di una volta è perchè mi è piaciuto quindi inizia a scartare a lei piaceva a te piaceva avete goduto ecc ecc perchè la risposta è scontata
> Se ti dico anche tutte le posizioni avrai il dubbio che una non te l'ho detta
> Se mi hai tradito per più tempo quello che è evidente è che fare sesso con l'altra/o ti piaceva. tutto il resto che dici non aggiunge e non toglie nulla


Appunto. Ma non è solo voglia d'informazioni(se così  le vogliamo chiamare), è desiderio irrazionale di subentrare in quel rapporto dal quale si è stati esclusi dalla persona che diceva di amarci e di cui pensavamo di sapere tutto, di cui ci consideravamo unica ed esclusiva intimità. Manca quel pezzo e visto che lui dichiara di amarci, dovrebbe renderci partecipi anche di quello "tradendo" l'intimita che ha avuto con l'altra...


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?



Dopo mesi e mesi di interrogatori serrati ho saputo tantissimi dettagli dei quali ora non so che fare. Credo sia normale voler sapere tutto, ma la verità più vera è che correndo dietro ai particolari si finisce per perdere di vista ciò che è importante, e che ci si fa del male, come se si cercasse ancora più dolore per trovare, paradossalmente, conforto a quello che già si prova. Si ricercano sprazzi che riconducano all'amore che pensavamo di vivere in qualcosa di cui non facevamo parte, si vuol vedere fino a che punto lui era distante da noi, facciamo paragoni e il risultato finale è che sprofondiamo sempre di più in una merda che non abbiamo creato nè cercato noi. 


Ragionamento per assurdo: se si fosse lucidi l'unica cosa da fare sarebbe elaborare tutti i fatti che si hanno a disposizione e trarne delle conclusioni, dopo aver dato a lui la possibilità di dire tutto quello ha da dire a riguardo. E fargli mancare la nostra presenza, non dargli importanza costantemente, non costringerlo a mentire nè a dire verità che farebbe a meno di dire. Chi tradisce andrebbe lasciato solo per un bel po' e chi è tradito farebbe bene a starsene anche lui per i fatti propri. Io non ce l'ho fatta e un po' me ne rammarico: ai tempi almeno mi sfogavo con lui usandolo come pungiball per la mia frustrazione, ma mi sono umiliata come non mai riducendomi ad uno straccio deambulante per un suo giro di giostra. Il prezzo più alto lo paga sempre chi è tradito e le lacrime, gli strisciamenti e le manifestazioni d'ammore profondo del traditore sono davvero poca cosa a confronto. Se l'amor proprio non avesse subito il contraccolpo devastante che lo fa sragionare, ci direbbe semplicemente di prendere le distanze, ma barcolliamo in preda ai fumi della disperazione facendo ancora danni su danni a noi stessi.
Pare che funzioni così un po' per tutti.


----------



## Pazzesco (26 Ottobre 2015)

anche per me è stato così
cercare di sapere tutti i dettagli, anche le cose che paiono morbose e che mi facevano sentire meschino, nell'illusione che avrei capito di più

penso sia una fase, forse figlia del proprio sentirsi inadeguati e mi sono fatto l'idea serva per poter 'fare il pieno', mettere tutto il dolore in una scatola, sigillarla e provare a seppellirla 

e...sì, secondo me il traditore è naturalmente portato a non calcare la mano, nella fornire dettagli


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*mamma mia!!!!!*



Eratò ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma non è solo voglia d'informazioni(se così  le vogliamo chiamare), è desiderio irrazionale di subentrare in quel rapporto dal quale si è stati esclusi dalla persona che diceva di amarci e di cui pensavamo di sapere tutto, di cui ci consideravamo unica ed esclusiva intimità. Manca quel pezzo e visto che lui dichiara di amarci, dovrebbe renderci partecipi anche di quello "tradendo" l'intimita che ha avuto con l'altra...


forse è questo....io credo di volermi paragonare e capire se gli piaceva di più con lei che con me....non lo sooooooooooooooooo :-((((


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

*E' normale che....*

è normale che vorrei fare sesso con lui nonostante mi faccia schifo? 
Dioooooooo mi sento una psicopatica!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Il punto forse è che inconsciamente speri chissà per quale motivo che sminuisca le cose che tu pensi.....
> Se tu gli chiedi....hai messo il preservativo...speri che ti dica di si e abbandoni l'idea che abbia scopato con un altra in modo più.....intimo????? non cambia molto...ma un pochino si e in questo momento quei piccoli dettagli contano un mondo anche se sembra strano.
> La cosa che mi avrebbe fatto più male sarebbe stata sapere che lei ha raggiunto l'orgasmo...lui mi ha detto no....probabilmente non è vero ma voglio crederci perchè questa cosa mi farebbe sprofondare nel baratro (in cui già sto tra l'altro...)
> Lo volevate sapere anche voi?


Che lui abbia messo il preservativo direi che è importante per altro. Se mente su questo è uno stronzo perchè ti impedisce di farti controllare.
Sul fatto dell'orgasmo scusa non voglio infierire ma se non ho capito male ha avuto una storia, non si sono visti solo una volta. Secondo te una donna non raggiunge l'orgasmo con l'amante e continua a frequentarlo?
Io darei per scontato che abbia avuto l'orgasmo e più di uno sia lui che lei se mio marito mi tradisse
Non mi verrebbe nemmeno il dubbio


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> anche per me è stato così
> cercare di sapere tutti i dettagli, anche le cose che paiono morbose e che mi facevano sentire meschino, nell'illusione che avrei capito di più
> 
> penso sia una fase, forse figlia del proprio sentirsi inadeguati e mi sono fatto l'idea serva per poter 'fare il pieno', mettere tutto il dolore in una scatola, sigillarla e provare a seppellirla
> ...


e ci mancherebbe che così non fosse


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> forse è questo....io credo di volermi paragonare e capire se gli piaceva di più con lei che con me....non lo sooooooooooooooooo :-((((


Uno non esclude l'altro.Puo essere anche tutto insieme... I confronti impulsivi, la competitività arrivano puntuali.E ancora troppo presto per rendertene conto da sola.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è normale che vorrei fare sesso con lui nonostante mi faccia schifo?
> Dioooooooo mi sento una psicopatica!!!!!!!!


Probabilmente non ti fa cosi schifo


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui abbia messo il preservativo direi che è importante per altro. Se mente su questo è uno stronzo perchè ti impedisce di farti controllare.
> Sul fatto dell'orgasmo scusa non voglio infierire ma se non ho capito male ha avuto una storia, non si sono visti solo una volta. Secondo te una donna non raggiunge l'orgasmo con l'amante e continua a frequentarlo?
> Io darei per scontato che abbia avuto l'orgasmo e più di uno sia lui che lei se mio marito mi tradisse
> Non mi verrebbe nemmeno il dubbio


Una volta hanno fatto sesso completo, le altre due lei gli ha fatto sesso orale.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è normale che vorrei fare sesso con lui nonostante mi faccia schifo?
> Dioooooooo mi sento una psicopatica!!!!!!!!


Si. Era così anche per me. È un cercare conferme che l'amore in cui credevamo non era solo un'illusione e che noi non siamo stati messi da parte. Il problema è quando l'altro invece non lo vuol fare.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> è normale che vorrei fare sesso con lui nonostante mi faccia schifo?
> Dioooooooo mi sento una psicopatica!!!!!!!!


Si. Io me lo scopavo tutti i giornicome se non ci fosse un domani... Dovevo riappropriarmi di ciò che era mio e dimostragli che a letto ci sapevo fare pure io(sempre quel maledetto confronto) e che si stava perdendo una grande amante... Poi mi allontanavo e mi facevo i cazzi miei. E se mi diceva "Hai visto che insieme facciamo scintille?Tu mi ami ancora"  gli davo delle risposte cattivissime. .


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2015)

Credo sia normale voler sapere, il problema è che non ti serve a niente e ti fa solo male. Per me.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Si. Io me lo scopavo tutti i giornicome se non ci fosse un domani... Dovevo riappropriarmi di ciò che era mio e dimostragli che a letto ci sapevo fare pure io(sempre quel maledetto confronto) e che si stava perdendo una grande amante... Poi mi allontanavo e mi facevo i cazzi miei. E se mi diceva "Hai visto che insieme facciamo scintille?Tu mi ami ancora"  gli davo delle risposte cattivissime. .


Mi conforta! pensavo di avere uno sdoppiamento di personalità! :-O
Voi poi siete riusciti a mettere insieme i pezzi? non avevi paura che quando faceva l'amore con te pensasse all'altra?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Una volta hanno fatto sesso completo, le altre due lei gli ha fatto sesso orale.


Se parlo sono troppo cruda quindi mi astengo
Soprattutto se a te pare credibile


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Una volta hanno fatto sesso completo, le altre due lei gli ha fatto sesso orale.



La regola n.1 del perfetto traditore dice due volte di tutto. Ti sta mentendo 


Ma lei non aveva detto che ogni volta era diverso e che l'ultima era stata fantastica?


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lui abbia messo il preservativo direi che è importante per altro. Se mente su questo è uno stronzo perchè ti impedisce di farti controllare.
> Sul fatto dell'orgasmo scusa non voglio infierire ma se non ho capito male ha avuto una storia, non si sono visti solo una volta. Secondo te una donna non raggiunge l'orgasmo con l'amante e continua a frequentarlo?
> Io darei per scontato che abbia avuto l'orgasmo e più di uno sia lui che lei se mio marito mi tradisse
> Non mi verrebbe nemmeno il dubbio



Direi che si dà  per scontato, se non si e' trattato di un solo incontro, ma da parte di lui neppure il dubbio in quel caso, ed in ogni caso non sarò normale io ma non mi sono mai soffermata un minuto a pensare a loro due a letto.
Ovvio che,se due continuano a scopare e' perche' piace ad entrambi.  Mi fanno sorridere i traditori che poi parlano di 'delusione'. 

Su tutto il resto ho speso fiumi di inchiostro.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se parlo sono troppo cruda quindi mi astengo
> Soprattutto se a te pare credibile


Stavo per commentare anch'io...


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La regola n.1 del perfetto traditore dice due volte di tutto. Ti sta mentendo
> 
> 
> Ma lei non aveva detto che ogni volta era diverso e che l'ultima era stata fantastica?


Infatti. Hanno scopato parecchie volte con coinvolgimento crescente e direi che il sesso orale c'entra un cazzo soprattutto se paghi 3 ore di un motel.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi che si dà  per scontato, se non si e' trattato di un solo incontro, ma da parte di lui neppure il dubbio in quel caso, ed in ogni caso *non sarò normale io ma non mi sono mai soffermata un minuto a pensare a loro due a letto.*
> Ovvio che,se due continuano a scopare e' perche' piace ad entrambi.  Mi fanno sorridere i traditori che poi parlano di 'delusione'.
> 
> Su tutto il resto ho speso fiumi di inchiostro.


Siamo in due a non esser normali.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi che si dà  per scontato, se non si e' trattato di un solo incontro, ma da parte di lui neppure il dubbio in quel caso, ed in ogni caso non sarò normale io ma non mi sono mai soffermata un minuto a pensare a loro due a letto.
> Ovvio che,se due continuano a scopare e' perche' piace ad entrambi.  Mi fanno sorridere i traditori che poi parlano di 'delusione'.
> 
> Su tutto il resto ho speso fiumi di inchiostro.


A me la tua sembra la reazione più normale e soprattutto la visione più realistica


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ho voluto sapere tutto.
> E quel che non mi diceva mi faceva stare male.
> Non sopportavo di essere escluso.
> ...



E' l'ultima cosa che vorrei essere l'altra. Neppure i suoi 30 anni in meno vorrei. Figuriamoci immedesimarsi.  

MAI fatto confronti e mai pensato di essere peggio  di lei, anzi!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Direi che si dà  per scontato, se non si e' trattato di un solo incontro, ma da parte di lui neppure il dubbio in quel caso, ed in ogni caso non sarò normale io ma non mi sono mai soffermata un minuto a pensare a loro due a letto.
> Ovvio che,se due continuano a scopare e' perche' piace ad entrambi.  Mi fanno sorridere i traditori che poi parlano di 'delusione'.
> 
> Su tutto il resto ho speso fiumi di inchiostro.


Uguale.

Senza offesa per nessuno, ma a me pare idiota attribuire a un tipo di rapporto sessuale più o meno valore rispetto a un altro.
Mi auguro che sia piaciuto e ci mancherebbe!
Ma la cosa più assurda è mettersi in competizione in generale e sul piano sessuale più di ogni cosa.
Ma santo cielo benedetto siamo persone e ogni relazione è tra persone e anche tra amanti è così.
Soprattutto chi viene tradito in una relazione decennale o oltre non può sentirsi in competizione e tanto meno sul piano sessuale. Se non si pensa che quello che c'è va ben oltre il sesso si ha una relazione davvero povera.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Nessun traditore raccontera' di essersi innamorato. È solo sentendolo raccontare che puoi capirlo. Ed è molto più facile chiedere del sesso che dei sentimenti.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Hanno scopato parecchie volte con coinvolgimento crescente e direi che il sesso orale c'entra un cazzo soprattutto se paghi 3 ore di un motel.


Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
Però come faccio a saperlo....
Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Nessun traditore raccontera' di essersi innamorato. È solo sentendolo raccontare che puoi capirlo. Ed è molto più facile chiedere del sesso che dei sentimenti.


Io l'ho sfinito su tutto . Sono arrivata a chiedergli di dirmi che ne era innamorato, anche se lui si farebbe uccidere piuttosto che ammetterlo. L'ho pregato di dirmelo anche se non era vero (ah ah) perchè mi serviva per dare un senso al tutto e tutto ciò che sono riuscita ad estorcergli una volta è stato un "per un breve periodo pensavo di esserlo". Poi rimangiato. 
Tutto tempo perso.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
> Però come faccio a saperlo....
> Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso


Cambia per te. Poi può aver detto la verità, non posso dirlo io. Di solito si dice pompino per minimizzare.


----------



## danny (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io l'ho sfinito su tutto . Sono arrivata a chiedergli di dirmi che ne era innamorato, anche se lui si farebbe uccidere piuttosto che ammetterlo. L'ho pregato di dirmelo anche se non era vero (ah ah) perchè mi serviva per dare un senso al tutto e tutto ciò che sono riuscita ad estorcergli una volta è stato un "per un breve periodo pensavo di esserlo". Poi rimangiato.
> Tutto tempo perso.


Io coglievo gli sguardi. E da quelli capivo. Col tempo lo ha ammesso. Dagli sguardi e dal sorriso quando parlava di lui si intuiva tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
> Però come faccio a saperlo....
> Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso


Cambia per te?

Se no, perché chiedere?


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> 
> Senza offesa per nessuno, ma a me pare idiota attribuire a un tipo di rapporto sessuale più o meno valore rispetto a un altro.
> Mi auguro che sia piaciuto e ci mancherebbe!
> ...


:up:


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
> Però come faccio a saperlo....
> Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso



NON so, ma sesso fantastico in auto lo trovo strano,  a meno che non abbia una Sharan e materasso in auto!

A meno che per fantastico si riferisca all'orgasmo ma  da li a definire fantastico un rapporto.....fatto in auto e con la paura di essere scoperti e pure di mattina?


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia per te?
> 
> Se no, perché chiedere?


Rispondevo ad una frase sopra in cui ci si ostina a dire che sono ingenua perchè "credo davvero" che ci sia stata una scopata e due pompini... Scusate se  è poco....ma devo per forza pensare che ci sia stato di più? 
Alla fine lui mi ha detto TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' E SIA QUEL CHE SIA....per cui perdonatemi...sarò confusa perchè non dormo e non mangio da giorni.....ma almeno il beneficio del dubbio?


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io coglievo gli sguardi. E da quelli capivo. Col tempo lo ha ammesso. Dagli sguardi e dal sorriso quando parlava di lui si intuiva tutto.



Invece quando io ho saputo era già finito tutto da un bel po', dunque solo disgusto,  per se stesso ma anche per lei, come donna e persona (qui contestarono molto questo aspetto ai tempi), nei suoi occhi e nelle sue parole. 



disincantata ha detto:


> NON so, ma sesso fantastico in auto lo trovo strano,  a meno che non abbia una Sharon e materasso in auto!
> 
> A meno che per fantastico si riferisca all'orgasmo ma  da li a definire fantastico un rapporto.....fatto in auto e con la paura di essere scoperti e pure di mattina?


E appunto. Scusa eh, ma se io faccio un pompino al mio uomo sarà sicuramente fantastico per lui, per me fantastico è altro. A meno che... vabbuò, lassiamo stà...


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


Non ho chiesto dettagli.
Non ho voluto sapere. Non ho chiamato lei, che conoscevo. 
Spirito di autoconservazione. Ho scelto di non farmi più male di quello che già provavo.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
> Però come faccio a saperlo....
> Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso


Aidi prova per un secondo a non pensare a cosa ti ha detto
Ora questa donna è stata con tuo marito e non ha goduto. Oh può capitare eh! La seconda volta rifai un tentativo e lei pur non avendo goduto la volta precendente invece che provare ad avere un nuovo rapporto gli fa un pompino. E va bene! E' una crocerossima premurosa. Non contenta lo rivede la terza volta e ancora una volta invece di godere "anche" lei gli rifa un pompino. Non contenta ancora gli scrive anche che è stata una volta meglio dell'altra e l'ultima è stata fantastica.
Se ti dice che c'erano Babbo Natale e la Befana a guardarli, la storia è chiusa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> 
> Senza offesa per nessuno, ma a me pare idiota attribuire a un tipo di rapporto sessuale più o meno valore rispetto a un altro.
> Mi auguro che sia piaciuto e ci mancherebbe!
> ...


straquoto


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON so, ma sesso fantastico in auto lo trovo strano,  a meno che non abbia una Sharan e materasso in auto!
> 
> A meno che per fantastico si riferisca all'orgasmo ma  da li a definire fantastico un rapporto.....fatto in auto e con la paura di essere scoperti e pure di mattina?


E' stato orale....


----------



## Nicka (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> E' stato orale....


Ripeto: ti fai solo male.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON so, ma sesso fantastico in auto lo trovo strano,  a meno che non abbia una Sharan e materasso in auto!
> 
> A meno che per fantastico si riferisca all'orgasmo ma  da li a definire fantastico un rapporto.....fatto in auto e con la paura di essere scoperti e pure di mattina?


Questo non posso quotarlo......


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Rispondevo ad una frase sopra in cui ci si ostina a dire che sono ingenua perchè "credo davvero" che ci sia stata una scopata e due pompini... Scusate se  è poco....ma devo per forza pensare che ci sia stato di più?
> Alla fine lui mi ha detto TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' E SIA QUEL CHE SIA....per cui perdonatemi...sarò confusa perchè non dormo e non mangio da giorni.....ma almeno il beneficio del dubbio?


Ma cosa ti cambia?


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

E meno male che nel 3d di Pazzesco la maggior parte delle donne ha detto di non dare importanza all'atto sessuale!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E meno male che nel 3d di Pazzesco la maggior parte delle donne ha detto di non dare importanza all'atto sessuale!


Ma cosa c'entra? Certo che è importante anche tutto il resto. Ma se non è bello il sesso con l'amante non è un amante e diventa un amico
Che senso ha fare sesso con uno con cui a letto non stai bene?
Che poi si abbia bisogno anche di altro sono la prima a sostenerlo ma visto che ad andare a letto con uno non mi obbliga nessuno ci vado se mi piace quello che sento e provo


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Rispondevo ad una frase sopra in cui ci si ostina a dire che sono ingenua perchè "credo davvero" che ci sia stata una scopata e due pompini... Scusate se  è poco....ma devo per forza pensare che ci sia stato di più?
> Alla fine lui mi ha detto TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' E SIA QUEL CHE SIA....per cui perdonatemi...sarò confusa perchè non dormo e non mangio da giorni.....ma almeno il beneficio del dubbio?




Quando scoprii i primi messaggi, per un mese l'"uomo nuovo" alle mie richieste col cuore spappolato in mano, dopo aver fatto sua la regola delle due volte, mi prendeva il viso tra le mani e piangendo come mai l'avevo visto fare prima neanche per cose anche più  serie, mi ripeteva "come potrei mai mentire davanti a tanto dolore?". Mi dicevo che non poteva arrivare a tanto, a mentire dopo essere stato scoperto, non poteva essere, ma ci credevo giusto un tot, per poi riprendere le mie ricerche. Ci ho messo un mese per arrivare alla vera verità, ma quello che non gli riesco proprio a perdonare è proprio quell'ulteriore presa per il culo. Questo è stato per me, per te spero sia diverso.


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Certo che è importante anche tutto il resto. Ma se non è bello il sesso con l'amante non è un amante e diventa un amico
> Che senso ha fare sesso con uno con cui a letto non stai bene?
> Che poi si abbia bisogno anche di altro sono la prima a sostenerlo ma visto che ad andare a letto con uno non mi obbliga nessuno ci vado se mi piace quello che sento e provo


Non hai capito cosa intendevo.
La maggior parte delle donne tradite ha detto che 'la scopata' era la cosa che faceva meno male, rispetto al corollario.
Invece qui mi sembra che sia diventata una specie di ossessione.
A me fa male, l'ho ammesso. Se ci ripenso mi sale il fottone. Infatti non ho voluto dettagli.


----------



## Aidi (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> straquoto


Ok ora vi spiego altre due cose.
Dopo i primi messaggi che ho sgamato loro si sono visti e hanno scopato. Lui con la sua aria da premuroso del c**** ha "preferito incontrarsi" per dire a lei di smettere di continuare a mandare i messaggi...fondamentalmente stava preparando le basi per finire dove è finito: tra le sue gambe.
Dopo quello lei a continuato a mandargli messaggi su FB, Whattsapp, sms....anche con foto sue di lei nuda o clip di sesso.
Lui (dice) di averle detto più volte di finirla perchè io ...(in fase paranoica) potevo vederle.
Lei ha detto a lui che  io non dovevo rompere i C***** e che sarebbe venuta nella mia attività (io ho un negozio) per dirmi che faceva quello le pareva.
Lui si sarà ovviamente spaventato (povero cristo!!!!!!) e ha cercato ti "tenerla buona".
Le ultime due volte si sono visti in auto nonostante lei volesse altro....ed è successo quello che è successo: sesso orale.

Ora.....non ditelo a me che ha dell'assurdo....ma questo è quelllo che mi ha raccontato.
Lui preso dai fumi di una rinnovata attenzione da parte di una donna si è lasciato trasportare buttando nel cesso sei anni di vita che per me,,,,,fino a 3 mesi fa era meravigliosa.
Dice di essersi pentito, di sentirsi un verme, che mi ama..................., che farà di tutto....bla bla bla

Voglio Credergli? non so ancora


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ok ora vi spiego altre due cose.
> Dopo i primi messaggi che ho sgamato loro si sono visti e hanno scopato. Lui con la sua aria da premuroso del c**** ha "preferito incontrarsi" per dire a lei di smettere di continuare a mandare i messaggi...fondamentalmente stava preparando le basi per finire dove è finito: tra le sue gambe.
> Dopo quello lei a continuato a mandargli messaggi su FB, Whattsapp, sms....anche con foto sue di lei nuda o clip di sesso.
> Lui (dice) di averle detto più volte di finirla perchè io ...(in fase paranoica) potevo vederle.
> ...


Ecco perchè non vorrei che mi raccontassero nulla perchè davanti a una versione come questa mi sentirei ancora più presa per il culo.
Quindi lui per fare stare buona lei non ci è andato a letto e l'ha fatta godere, no, si è fatto fare due pompini
E lei sarebbe venuta da te per dirti che lei faceva con tuo marito quello che voleva ovvero, non scopare ma fargli solo pompini
Io non so se vuoi credergli ma questa versione è una delle più fantasiose che ho sentito.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non hai capito cosa intendevo.
> La maggior parte delle donne tradite ha detto che 'la scopata' era la cosa che faceva meno male, rispetto al corollario.
> Invece qui mi sembra che sia diventata una specie di ossessione.
> A me fa male, l'ho ammesso. Se ci ripenso mi sale il fottone. Infatti non ho voluto dettagli.


ah ok scusa


----------



## Tessa (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ok ora vi spiego altre due cose.
> Dopo i primi messaggi che ho sgamato loro si sono visti e hanno scopato. Lui con la sua aria da premuroso del c**** ha "preferito incontrarsi" per dire a lei di smettere di continuare a mandare i messaggi...fondamentalmente stava preparando le basi per finire dove è finito: tra le sue gambe.
> Dopo quello lei a continuato a mandargli messaggi su FB, Whattsapp, sms....anche con foto sue di lei nuda o clip di sesso.
> Lui (dice) di averle detto più volte di finirla perchè io ...(in fase paranoica) potevo vederle.
> ...


In poche parole è stato sedotto, circuito, soggiogato. Una banderuola nelle mani della maliarda. 
Se ci vuoi credere..........
Non capisco perché faccia meno male raccontarsi di aver accanto un debole piuttosto che uno che si assuma le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *In poche parole è stato sedotto, circuito, soggiogato. Una banderuola nelle mani della maliarda. *
> Se ci vuoi credere..........
> Non capisco perché faccia meno male raccontarsi di aver accanto un debole piuttosto che uno che si assuma le sue responsabilità.


Ma se così fosse stato, a parte che fa ridere, come minimo questa voleva i numeri da circo e invece no, è lei che fa godere lui e lei niente.
Un'ammaliatrice crocerossima generosa


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *In poche parole è stato sedotto, circuito, soggiogato. Una banderuola nelle mani della maliarda. *
> Se ci vuoi credere..........
> Non capisco perché faccia meno male raccontarsi di aver accanto un debole piuttosto che uno che si assuma le sue responsabilità.


Ma se così fosse stato, a parte che fa ridere, come minimo questa voleva i numeri da circo e invece no, è lei che fa godere lui e lei niente.
Un'ammaliatrice crocerossina generosa


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se così fosse stato, a parte che fa ridere, come minimo questa voleva i numeri da circo e invece no, è lei che fa godere lui e lei niente.
> Un'ammaliatrice crocerossina generosa


E ritorna pure che il traditore è sempre "costretto" dalle insistenze dell'amante e che lui/lei non voleva e che ci si è trovato/a e che ha fatto flop e che aveva paura dell'alzata d'ingegno dell'amante nei confronti della moglie etc etc. Sto forum comincia a diventare noioso. 

Scherzo. E rido amaramente.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E ritorna pure che il traditore è sempre "costretto" dalle insistenze dell'amante e che lui/lei non voleva e che ci si è trovato/a e che ha fatto flop e che aveva paura dell'alzata d'ingegno dell'amante nei confronti della moglie etc etc. Sto forum comincia a diventare noioso.
> 
> Scherzo. E rido amaramente.


tanto per continuare a ridere amaramente viviamo in un mondo pieno di incapaci di intendere e di volere


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ok ora vi spiego altre due cose.
> Dopo i primi messaggi che ho sgamato loro si sono visti e hanno scopato. Lui con la sua aria da premuroso del c**** ha "preferito incontrarsi" per dire a lei di smettere di continuare a mandare i messaggi...fondamentalmente stava preparando le basi per finire dove è finito: tra le sue gambe.
> Dopo quello lei a continuato a mandargli messaggi su FB, Whattsapp, sms....anche con foto sue di lei nuda o clip di sesso.
> Lui (dice) di averle detto più volte di finirla perchè io ...(in fase paranoica) potevo vederle.
> ...


questo è l'onere che resta al tradito. Se anche ti dicesse che ti racconta tutto tu non crederesti perché il patto di fiducia si è infranto, se lo ha fatto una volta perché non dovrebbe rifarlo. Per questo serve poco sapere i particolari, serve capire se è possibile continuare nella relazione ed è compito ( ahimè ) del tradito.


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Mi conforta! pensavo di avere uno sdoppiamento di personalità! :-O
> Voi poi siete riusciti a mettere insieme i pezzi? non avevi paura che quando faceva l'amore con te pensasse all'altra?


A un certo punto, mi son accorta che mi stavo facendo male da sola, che non c'era niente da chiedere e da capire... La verità (quello che loro avevano vissuto) non l'avrei mai saputa. E pure lui cavolo doveva raccontarmi? Mi son preso una cotta oppure mi arrapava il suo culo e me la son scopata? Se me lo diceva non guadagnavo niente e se non me lo diceva m'incazzavo... Per cui era meglio cominciare a togliere lei di mezzo e occuparmi di me e lui. Quello che avevano avuto non poteva essere cancellato e alla fine la conclusione era sempre la stessa :avevano avuto una storia ed erano finiti a letto. Quello dovevo accettare senza troppe domande. Ripeto : era un ossessione, una malattia la mia. E non c'era niente di razionale in tutto quello... Adesso lo so. Al epoca no.


----------



## disincantata (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> E' stato orale....


FANTASTICO? ????

Solo sesso orale?

Mah


Reciproco?  LA VEDO DURA in auto. SE ha goduto solo lui lei e' masochista!

E poi tradisci per così poco?


----------



## mistral (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non si può parlare di reazione normale o anormale.Ognuno reagisce a modo suo.Se prima che accadesse il fatto eri una persona loquace che raccontava tutto,che aveva piacere di parlare degli accadimenti e delle sensazioni della giornata sia quelle successe a te che quelle successe a lui,ovviamente le cose non cambiano.Vuoi sapere tutto per cercare di rischiarare la stanza buia  dentro la quale a te non é stato concesso di entrare, e più pensi a quella stanza buia più le cose che potrebbero esservi accadute all'interno si ingigantiscono e io ho messo n chiaro che avrei voluto sapere tutti i particolari perché preferivo una verità dura che non rimanere in balia della mia (fervida) fantasia distruttiva.Ci avrebbe rimesso solo lui .Per  me é stato lo stesso,lo conosco bene,avrei capito se mi stava mentendo anche perché avevo alcune prove certe che lui non sapeva e nei suoi racconti lo aspettavo al varco per vedere se li avrebbe omessi.Ha detto tutto e anche di più .Certo,avrà sicuramente indorato la pillola ma solo su cose che mi avrebbero ulteriormente ferita ,non sulla sostanza del come ,dove quando .L'interrogatorio incessante é andato avanti tutte le notti per non so quanto tempo (penso mesi) tipo interrogatorio e contro interrogatorio e con la memoria ridicola di mio marito (l'opposto della mia che mi fa ricordare anche un'alzata di sopracciglio) non si é mai contraddetto ,magari via via non ricordava particolari ridicoli ad un livello imbarazzante (ma che all'epoca mi sembravano dettagli macroscopici).
Saputi tutti o quasi i particolari ho elaborato il tutto per trarre le mie conclusioni in previsione di una decisione.


----------



## mistral (26 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aidi prova per un secondo a non pensare a cosa ti ha detto
> Ora questa donna è stata con tuo marito e non ha goduto. Oh può capitare eh! La seconda volta rifai un tentativo e lei pur non avendo goduto la volta precendente invece che provare ad avere un nuovo rapporto gli fa un pompino. E va bene! E' una crocerossima premurosa. Non contenta lo rivede la terza volta e ancora una volta invece di godere "anche" lei gli rifa un pompino. Non contenta ancora gli scrive anche che è stata una volta meglio dell'altra e l'ultima è stata fantastica.
> Se ti dice che c'erano Babbo Natale e la Befana a guardarli, la storia è chiusa.


Mica vero.
Ho amiche che una tantum per darsi una rispolverata anziché passare una giornata alla Spa si fanno qualche storiella.
Ora,aldilà di quelle donne che si innamorano perdutamente di un uomo e riescono a godere anche quando sul display del cellulare arriva una chiamata e appare il suo nome ,per le altre non sempre é così.
Un uomo avvezzo al tradimento ha come target minimo il trovare un buco per parcheggiare l'amico glabro ,quello non avvezzo e intimorito già ha delle serie difficoltata che non é detto che con il tempo riesca a risolvere.Ma si sa che la crocerossina di turno prima di lasciarsi archiviare come non arrapante (anche se la causa del flop deriva da tutt'altri pensieri) riesce a sacrificarsi a lungo e lui ,prima di farsi catalogare impotente cerca di provare tutte le varianti.Una sorta di incaponimento da entrambe le parti.Come un esercizio di ginnastica.
Per riassumere,il sesso fantastico con l'amante ,specie per le donne necessita spesso di rodaggio ,se poi lo si accoppia a uomini che non hanno erezioni a comando ....
Queste storie senza senso nate solo per l'appagamento narcisistico individuale non sempre fanno scintille .
E allora perché a volte domando loro,,la risposta é che rimane comunque appagante per l'ego il sapere di essere desiderati e sapere che l'altro/l'altra rischia per noi......boh


----------



## Daniele34 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non penso serva a molto sapere cose... più di quante ne sappiamo.
Ormai non ci si fida... e quindi non crederemmo neanche ad una singola parola.

Probabilmente ammettessero di nuovo il tradimento neanche a quello crederemmo.

"Dimmi la verità tanto non ti credo"


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Non penso serva a molto sapere cose... più di quante ne sappiamo.
> Ormai non ci si fida... e quindi non crederemmo neanche ad una singola parola.
> 
> Probabilmente ammettesse di nuovo il tradimento neanche a quello crederemmo.
> ...


Giustissimo.


----------



## Circe (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


Ho passato mesi a chiedere. E lui ha rispondere. Ora che di anni ne son passati tanti da quel momento ti dico che va così....che serve a sopravvivere a cercare di farsene una ragione in quei momenti. Ma con il passare del tempo ti rendi conto che la loro intimità è stata loro. Che ti ha potuto raccontare quando si sono fatti una scopata e tralasciare quando per un'ora abbracciati si sono baciati e detti che erano la cosa più bella che gli era capitata, che il loro amore era immenso e che non sarebbe mai finito. E a quel punto....se devi rimanere con lui non chiedere più niente. Altrimenti aggiungi schifo allo schifo. Se te lo devi tenere evita. Perché ti posso assicurare che con il passare del tempo ricordare quello di cui e' stato capace è disgustoso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho passato mesi a chiedere. E lui ha rispondere. Ora che di anni ne son passati tanti da quel momento ti dico che va così....che serve a sopravvivere a cercare di farsene una ragione in quei momenti. Ma con il passare del tempo ti rendi conto che la loro intimità è stata loro. Che ti ha potuto raccontare quando si sono fatti una scopata e tralasciare quando per un'ora abbracciati si sono baciati e detti che erano la cosa più bella che gli era capitata, che il loro amore era immenso e che non sarebbe mai finito. E a quel punto....se devi rimanere con lui non chiedere più niente. Altrimenti aggiungi schifo allo schifo. Se te lo devi tenere evita. Perché ti posso assicurare che con il passare del tempo ricordare quello di cui e' stato capace è disgustoso.


Ciao Circe 

Meno sai, meno hai da ricordare che può interferire sul presente e futuro.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Non è stato in motel...così dice...ma in auto le ultime due volte.
> Però come faccio a saperlo....
> Lui l'altra sera mi ha detto OK TI DICO TUTTA LA VERITA' ....a quel punto pompino in auto o scopata cambiava per lui? sapeva che faceva schifo lo stesso


Aidi come ti ho scritto ieri anche mia moglie ha una relazione extraconiugale, causa della nostra ormai inevitabile separazione. Credimi, anche dopo la confessione (nel suo caso spontanea e non estorta come nel tuo caso) ha continuato a mentirmi in almeno un paio di occasioni. Lo fanno. Ne sentono il bisogno. Forse perché agli occhi del partner vogliono sembrare un po' vittime delle circostanze, boh...
Ma che continuino a mentire è la norma...


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mica vero.
> Ho amiche che una tantum per darsi una rispolverata anziché passare una giornata alla Spa si fanno qualche storiella.
> Ora,aldilà di quelle donne che si innamorano perdutamente di un uomo e riescono a godere anche quando sul display del cellulare arriva una chiamata e appare il suo nome ,per le altre non sempre é così.
> Un uomo avvezzo al tradimento ha come target minimo il trovare un buco per parcheggiare l'amico glabro ,*quello non avvezzo e intimorito già ha delle serie difficoltata che non é detto che con il tempo riesca a risolvere.Ma si sa che la crocerossina di turno prima di lasciarsi archiviare come non arrapante (anche se la causa del flop deriva da tutt'altri pensieri) riesce a sacrificarsi a lungo e lui ,prima di farsi catalogare impotente cerca di provare tutte le varianti*.Una sorta di incaponimento da entrambe le parti.Come un esercizio di ginnastica.
> ...



Sicuramente vi è anche questa situazione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Aidi come ti ho scritto ieri anche mia moglie ha una relazione extraconiugale, causa della nostra ormai inevitabile separazione. Credimi, anche dopo la confessione (nel suo caso spontanea e non estorta come nel tuo caso) ha continuato a mentirmi in almeno un paio di occasioni. Lo fanno. Ne sentono il bisogno. Forse perché agli occhi del partner vogliono sembrare un po' vittime delle circostanze, boh...
> Ma che continuino a mentire è la norma...



Credo sopraggiunga anche un senso postumo di vergogna. Mio marito dice che è il sentimento prevalente ora, quello che gli impedisce anche solo di rispondere a tono a qualche mia (ormai sporadica) battutina velenosa.


----------



## danny (27 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Ok ora vi spiego altre due cose.
> Dopo i primi messaggi che ho sgamato loro si sono visti e hanno scopato. Lui con la sua aria da premuroso del c**** ha "preferito incontrarsi" per dire a lei di smettere di continuare a mandare i messaggi...fondamentalmente stava preparando le basi per finire dove è finito: tra le sue gambe.
> Dopo quello lei a continuato a mandargli messaggi su FB, Whattsapp, sms....anche con foto sue di lei nuda o clip di sesso.
> Lui (dice) di averle detto più volte di finirla perchè io ...(in fase paranoica) potevo vederle.
> ...


Sinceramente la storia che ti ha raccontato è poco credibile, ma noi che siamo stati traditi vorremmo tanto lo fosse, vero?
Io credo che la risposta che uno non vorrebbe mai sentirsi dare sia "Non mi chiedere nulla. Lasciami i miei spazi, è una cosa mia, la mia storia".
Però questa sarebbe sincera, almeno. 
La fiducia è crollata e con questo disperato bisogno di sincerità noi cerchiamo di ritrovarla disperatamente per ricercare l'equilibrio precedente. l'unico che al momento conosciamo. Scoprire il tradimento è un trauma. E il disperato bisogno di sapere tutto parte da una volontà che è irrazionale, e che come nel tuo caso,  preoccupa. Se ci ragioniamo sopra non ha alcun senso questa esigenza, ma dentro noi si fa spazio e diventa ossessiva.
Non c'è nulla di male nel dar sfogo a questa ossessione: forse sarebbe peggio tenersi tutto dentro, reprimere le emozioni, gettarle così come sono nel subconscio, da dove prima o poi usciranno sotto altre forme.
All'inizio le balle che ci raccontano ci placano: l'ansia viene meno, improvvisamente lui (o lei) che ci sembrava lontano sembra tornato al nostro fianco, confidente e amico, forse ritrovato amante, il marito di sempre, la relazione così raccontata pare una cosa minima, superabile col tempo, non ci mette in discussione, non ci umilia, non abbatte la nostra autostima. Cos'è un pompino praticamente estorto? Nulla, di fronte a me che sono la donna (l'uomo) della sua vita? In realtà chi tradisce non dice la verità: ha paura. 
Teme la reazione della moglie da un lato e spesso teme di perdere la relazione con l'amante, che si prefigura di continuare in tempi migliori.
Perché noi tendiamo a sottovalutare l'importanza di queste relazioni ma spesso nascondono sentimenti, senzazioni, emozioni, bisogni che se solo venissero alla luce ci distruggerebbero più del racconto di un motel o di un pompino in auto.
Quelle non ci verranno dette mai.
Eppure sarebbe necessario partire proprio da quelle, dalle motivazioni che hanno sorretto e sorreggono queste storie extraconiugali per capire cosa rimane, cosa fare, per mettersi l'animo in pace, per chiudere definitivamente  anche dentro noi, senza dar corpo a inutili speranze. 
Tutti noi consideriamo il sesso con il compagno qualcosa di esclusivo, e per questo fa male venire a conoscenza che non è così. Ma se per un uomo il tradimento a base di sesso va a impattare sull'autostima e sullo stimolo competitivo e ha praticamente la tragicità di un furto e di un'umiliazione, per una donna la visione del sesso extraconiugale si accompagna al tradimento del sentimento, ed è più dura da superare perché entra nella sfera emozionale in profondità. Dal racconto del traditore cerchiamo di carpire quello che c'è stato, di comprendere se chi ci sta di fronte continua a tradirci mentendo, se ci si può fidare ancora delle sue parole.
Se sei qui la risposta che preme dentro te ma non vuoi ascoltare è no.
Non ti fidi più di quello che dice, sai che ti sta mentendo ancora.
Nell'uomo il racconto assume una dimensione più tragica. Si vuol sostituire all'amante, riprendere possesso del corpo rubato, essere migliore di lui, cancellarne l'impronta.
Ma tu sei donna, e stai avvertendo ora che il tuo lui continua a mentirti.


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ad un certo punto stabilirai le tue priorità, diventerai egoista, prenderai il tutto e lo seppellirai in un buco profondo e ci metterai una roccia sopra, bella pesante da non poter tirare più fuori quella roba schifosa anche se lo vorresti ... Non sarai più uguale a prima però... Sarai cambiata e alle favole non crederai più. Ma sarai più forte.


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Aidi*

Aidi ascolta il tuo amico peter,le caprette ti fanno ciao......
Il tuo patner è senza mezzi termini un uomo di merda.Vuoi sapere i particolari?ok,ci può stare,ma dopo, tanti saluti e addio.....Non scherziamo....


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sinceramente la storia che ti ha raccontato è poco credibile, ma noi che siamo stati traditi vorremmo tanto lo fosse, vero?
> Io credo che la risposta che uno non vorrebbe mai sentirsi dare sia "Non mi chiedere nulla. Lasciami i miei spazi, è una cosa mia, la mia storia".
> Però questa sarebbe sincera, almeno.
> La fiducia è crollata e con questo disperato bisogno di sincerità noi cerchiamo di ritrovarla disperatamente per ricercare l'equilibrio precedente. l'unico che al momento conosciamo. Scoprire il tradimento è un trauma. E il disperato bisogno di sapere tutto parte da una volontà che è irrazionale, e che come nel tuo caso,  preoccupa. Se ci ragioniamo sopra non ha alcun senso questa esigenza, ma dentro noi si fa spazio e diventa ossessiva.
> ...


Tutto verissimo
Sono un pazzo, un ingenuo incoscente, un innocente tradito.

Ma non posso vivere di fianco a una persona senza fidarmi di lei. 
Sarebbe un'esistenza avvelenata dal dubbio, condotta sul filo del rasoio del disconoscere di cosa ho intimamente bisogno, fidarmi, per altrimenti accondiscendere al sordido compromesso del convivere.

Chi tradisce rompe l'imene del 'ti credo' e non esiste redenzione?
Io sono stato tradito da mia moglie e mi ricosonco in quello che hai splendidamente scritto. Sono un uomo ma mi sento tradito nell'intimità del sentimento prima e oltre che dall'atto.

Sto consumandomi nel capire se il mio bisogno di fidarmi è alla fine egoismo, desiderio di smettere di star male


----------



## Eratò (27 Ottobre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Tutto verissimo
> Sono un pazzo, un ingenuo incoscente, un innocente tradito.
> 
> Ma non posso vivere di fianco a una persona senza fidarmi di lei.
> ...


Se si rimane insieme fidarsi diventa obbligatorio... sennò la vita di entrambi diventa un inferno peggiore del tradimento forse.


----------



## Uroboro (27 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Si...credo che sarà opportuno.
> Lui ha chiamato una amica psicologa per chiedere aiuto a tutti e due....dice che non crede di essere normale ad aver fatto quello che ha fatto....e non si giustifica come possa amarmi tanto ed avermi tradita.
> Comunque a questa psicologa, che è un amica, chiederò consiglio su come muovermi.
> Sapere che è successo a tutti mi conforta....pensavo di essere matta!


Scusa non ho letto tutta la discussione perchè questa frase mi ha colpito..... bella scusa la sua, ho fatto la frittata, mi ha beccato e adesso come ne esco? Certo dico che non sono normale che ho qualcosa che non va e propongo un pochino di terapia... se non altro calmerà l'animo della mia lei tradita così magari riesco a salvare capra e cavoli...

Sono cinico? No sono realista....


----------



## tullio (27 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che la risposta che uno non vorrebbe mai sentirsi dare sia "Non mi chiedere nulla. Lasciami i miei spazi, è una cosa mia, la mia storia".
> Però questa sarebbe sincera, almeno.
> (...)
> Eppure sarebbe necessario partire proprio da quelle, dalle motivazioni che hanno sorretto e sorreggono queste storie extraconiugali per capire cosa rimane, cosa fare, per mettersi l'animo in pace, per chiudere definitivamente  anche dentro noi, senza dar corpo a inutili speranze.
> Tutti noi consideriamo il sesso con il compagno qualcosa di esclusivo, e per questo fa male venire a conoscenza che non è così.


Bellissimo e vero. 
Penso che la necessità di chiedere, la sete di aprticolari, la smania, in fondo, di subire umiliazioni, sia connessa con la necessità di "rientrare" in qualche modo nella vita dell'altro. Il tradimento ha aperto una voragine che occorre riempire. Con qualcosa, con qualsiasi cosa che dimostri che siamo ancora vivi e che il legame non è dissolto del tutto. Noi eravamo nella misura in cui eravamo per l'altra, esistevamo perché esistevamo nei suoi pensieri. Il tradimento ha cancellato un pezzo di noi e chiedendo ci sforziamo di rientrare in quel vuoto esistenziale per ritrovarci: al plurale, ritrovare noi stessi e la coppia. 
Certo è inutile (e lo ripeto: umiliante): non serve a nulla. Ma più che gli eventi o i meri dati (che del resto saranno comunque avvolti quantomeno da una luce tenue nello sforzo di limitare il nostro soffrire) è il fatto che la persona che ci ha tradito risponda alle domande, questo è quello che importa. In effetti che dica il vero o meno non è poi determinante. Importante è che dica, che tiri dentro, nella sua memoria, anche noi. IL rispondere, il suo rispondere, è il riconoscere che ci ha fatto un male cane, che ha creato un vuoto. Non rispondendo lascerebbe questo vuoto scoperto. 
Questa fase passa, inevitabilmente. E ci si accorge che di tutto questo sapere non sappiamo che fare. Ma è essenziale per provare a ricostruire.


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


Si. Credo sia normalissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

La descrizione dell'amante è quella di una facocera. Qualcuno trovi il link per Aidi.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La descrizione dell'amante è quella di una facocera. Qualcuno trovi il link per Aidi.



Non volevo  infierire,  perche' per certi versi mi ricorda la 'mia' di facocera.

Cazzo NON SI PUO' sentire una che fa pompini in auto e che  si permette pure di dire 'tua moglie non 'puo' rompere i coglioni', mi presento in negozio da lei, pero' piu' che lei fa incazzare lui che davanti ad una frase simile doveva zittirla e mollarla. 

Volete farvi l'amante?  Scegliete almeno una che ragioni e che abbia la decenza di capire che e'  e resta la seconda scelta.

Poi tutta sta mania di spedire foto di loro nude la capisco poco. COME SE non sapessero gia' come sono e  neanche l'emozione di aspettare la prossima scopata per fasii vedere.

Inoltre a gente che conoscono da poco e che potrebbe mostrarle ad altri.


----------



## danny (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non volevo  infierire,  perche' per certi versi mi ricorda la 'mia' di facocera.
> 
> Cazzo NON SI PUO' sentire una che fa pompini in auto e che  si permette pure di dire 'tua moglie non 'puo' rompere i coglioni', mi presento in negozio da lei, pero' piu' che lei fa incazzare lui che davanti ad una frase simile doveva zittirla e mollarla.
> 
> ...



Togli il condizionale. Ogni uomo ha una cerchia di amici con cui condividere.
Per il resto spero che il tipo abbia raccontato balle perché altrimenti l'amante è una gran testa di cazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Togli il condizionale. Ogni uomo ha una cerchia di amici con cui condividere.
> Per il resto spero che il tipo abbia raccontato balle perché altrimenti l'amante è una gran testa di cazzo.


 Dipende dagli uomini. I ragazzini mostrano le foto che ricevono perché hanno bisogno di vantarsi.


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Togli il condizionale. Ogni uomo ha una cerchia di amici con cui condividere.
> Per il resto spero che il tipo abbia raccontato balle perché altrimenti l'amante è una gran testa di cazzo.


Sono fottuta...


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono fottuta...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La descrizione dell'amante è quella di una facocera. Qualcuno trovi il link per Aidi.


L'amante di mio marito é andata avanti per mesi a fare pompini in macchina,rare volte sono arrivati ad altro e non ci sono nemmeno riusciti o meglio ,lui ha fatto la figura dello scolaretto e gli toccava pure sentire il suo malcontento  e i suoi rimproveri trovandogli  di volta in volta di una motivazione nuova ,della serie "sei stato a letto con tua moglie" (ovviamente si) non ti piaccio più (cioé non gli é praticamente  mai stato su decentemente quindi non risulta esserci stato un peggioramento) oppure di avergli mentito e che il suo fosse un problema generale e non solo con lei (ho passato 20 anni a cercare di "sedarlo" ,non li ho certo passati a cercare di tirarglielo su)  oppure "mi son fatta l'amante per scopare ma pure lui non va (lamentava il fatto che non facesse sesso da due anni con il marito e che lui quando succedeva liquidava la questione in 30 secondi)  con mi marito spesso alla fine a lei toccava masturbarsi davanti a lui....:unhappy:.Ha trovato un amante difficilino,magari era abituata a quelli a cui basta che ci sia un qualunque buco disponibile.
E poi la mitica frase di congedo ,"la prossima volta andrà meglio" (non si può sentire questa frase tra due amanti che dovrebbero assere al culmine della passione) così lo caricava di una tale ansia da prestazione in attesa della volta successiva che ovviamente andava peggio.
Nonostante tutto non ha mollato per quasi un anno e alla fine quando é stata scaricata in un nano secondo era molto desiderosa  di dirmi che lui pendeva dalle sue labbra (diciamo anche solo dalla sua bocca fino alla gola) e che rimaneva con me solo per paura (certo,come poteva rinunciare ad una relazione così appagante).
Alla fine a questa piaceva il potere che le sembrava di esercitare su di lui,renderlo schiavo del pompino le sembrava un punto a suo favore boh,il portare tutto alla distruzione per pura sete di potere.
Se non é facocera questa che ha perpetrato il motto "a tutti i costi" .e se mio marito non rientra nella schiera dei coglioni astro galattici !

Comunque cari cornuti,al di là di tutto,togliamoci dalla testa il pensiero di storie extra vissute in modo fantastico,sesso fantastico etc etc..Il più delle volte sono situazioni penose di persone che vogliono fare finta di..e che amano trovare uno specchio con cui dare sfogo al loro narcisismo  con qualcuno che non abbia elementi per osare di contraddirli.
Rimangono pur sempre due coglioni che si raccontano balle per farsi apprezzare e che il più delle volte si scaricano alla velocità della luce lasciando sul campo maree di post sui forum a tema dal titolo "diceva di amarmi ,che ero fantastico/a ,che ero tutto per lei/lui,che il sesso come con me era come con nessuno ,che si stava separando.....ma  é sparito e ha pure la moglie incinta" oppure la mitica frase. "MI HA MENTITO" .
 Perche non raccontiamoci storie,é il finale che accade nel 99% delle volte.


----------



## Uroboro (28 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Comunque cari cornuti,al di là di tutto,togliamoci dalla testa il pensiero di storie extra vissute in modo fantastico,sesso fantastico etc etc..Il più delle volte sono situazioni penose di persone che vogliono fare finta di..e che amano trovare uno specchio con cui dare sfogo al loro narcisismo  con qualcuno che non abbia elementi per osare di contraddirli.



Mi permetto di dissentire.... il tuo caso è quello ma ci sono altri casi in cui tra due amanti si rompe quella cosa che sembra sentimento... ma resta comunque il desiderio e si continua a vedersi proprio per quello semplice sesso fatto bene ma talmente bene e in sintonia, talmente naturale... e che con il proprio lui/lei non ci si riesce... Motivo per il quale poi si tradisce.


----------



## oscuro (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Mistral*



mistral ha detto:


> L'amante di mio marito é andata avanti per mesi a fare pompini in macchina,rare volte sono arrivati ad altro e non ci sono nemmeno riusciti o meglio ,lui ha fatto la figura dello scolaretto e gli toccava pure sentire il suo malcontento  e i suoi rimproveri trovandogli  di volta in volta di una motivazione nuova ,della serie "sei stato a letto con tua moglie" (ovviamente si) non ti piaccio più (cioé non gli é praticamente  mai stato su decentemente quindi non risulta esserci stato un peggioramento) oppure di avergli mentito e che il suo fosse un problema generale e non solo con lei (ho passato 20 anni a cercare di "sedarlo" ,non li ho certo passati a cercare di tirarglielo su)  oppure "mi son fatta l'amante per scopare ma pure lui non va (lamentava il fatto che non facesse sesso da due anni con il marito e che lui quando succedeva liquidava la questione in 30 secondi)  con mi marito spesso alla fine a lei toccava masturbarsi davanti a lui....:unhappy:.Ha trovato un amante difficilino,magari era abituata a quelli a cui basta che ci sia un qualunque buco disponibile.
> E poi la mitica frase di congedo ,"la prossima volta andrà meglio" (non si può sentire questa frase tra due amanti che dovrebbero assere al culmine della passione) così lo caricava di una tale ansia da prestazione in attesa della volta successiva che ovviamente andava peggio.
> Nonostante tutto non ha mollato per quasi un anno e alla fine quando é stata scaricata in un nano secondo era molto desiderosa  di dirmi che lui pendeva dalle sue labbra (diciamo anche solo dalla sua bocca fino alla gola) e che rimaneva con me solo per paura (certo,come poteva rinunciare ad una relazione così appagante).
> Alla fine a questa piaceva il potere che le sembrava di esercitare su di lui,renderlo schiavo del pompino le sembrava un punto a suo favore boh,il portare tutto alla distruzione per pura sete di potere.
> ...


e

Allora non capisco, se ste storie fuori sono così pessime...perchè non si tengono le loro donne....


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> e
> 
> Allora non capisco, se ste storie fuori sono così pessime...perchè non si tengono le loro donne....


Infatti ha provato  (stavamo messi male) e non gli é andata bene.Credo stia ancora litigando con il suo amico glabro anarchico 
Comunque ha concluso che il tradimento non fa per lui se con una bonazza dieci anni più giovane che gli diceva "fai di me ciò che vuoi " lui si bloccava e ricorda solo che alla fine delle manovre desiderava solo avere un tasto eject
per catapultarla lontano e rimanere solo con il suo imbarazzo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Sei donna?*

È normale. La curiosità è femmina. Comunque cosa vuoi sapere di tanto speciale?


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti ha provato  (stavamo messi male) e non gli é andata bene.Credo stia ancora litigando con il suo amico glabro anarchico
> Comunque ha concluso che il tradimento non fa per lui se con una bonazza dieci anni più giovane che gli diceva "fai di me ciò che vuoi " lui si bloccava e ricorda solo che alla fine delle manovre desiderava solo avere un tasto eject
> per catapultarla lontano e rimanere solo con il suo imbarazzo.



Scusa ma credo sia un problema di tuo marito.  E lo dico da tradita.  Non esiste che uno tradisca per un anno  con la voglia solo di scappare.

 O ANCHE solo con il passaparola  smetterebbero  tutti di tradire.

Oppure ha trovato un oca che lo farebbe ammosciare   a chiunque.

Gia'  dire a uno 'fai di me quello che vuoi' fa sorridere. 

CREDIMI,  non sono tutti così i traditori, purtroppo o per fortuna,  Dipende da che parte guardo il problema.  

Con te funziona bene?  Te lo auguro tanto.


----------



## mistral (28 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma credo sia un problema di tuo marito.  E lo dico da tradita.  Non esiste che uno tradisca per un anno  con la voglia solo di scappare.
> 
> O ANCHE solo con il passaparola  smetterebbero  tutti di tradire.
> 
> ...


Ciao disincantata,lo so che non tutti gli amanti sono così ovviamente ma in ogni caso già solo il doversi nascondere ,mentire ,non farsi scoprire,trovare il tempo e il modo non rende la cosa così rosea .Ci sono ritagli rosa in mezzo ad un campo di letame e credo che le relazioni extra ,idilliache siano piuttosto rare ,quasi sempre ci scappa uno dei due più coinvolto che soffre senza poter pretendere niente .Ci si ritrova magari ad essere innamorati di una persona che invece ti sbatte in faccia quale deve essere il tuo posto ,se lo capisci bene altrimenti gira i tacchi .
La facocera che ha pascolato nella mia vita é una bella ragazza nel complesso o comunque il trucco ,il parrucco e il costume la rendono visivamente piacevole a parte il naso alla Pippo Franco che nei selfie cerca in tutti i modi di camuffare tanto che in alcune foto sembra senza naso,si vede solo l'ombra (é sempre piacevole dedicarle qualche cattiveria)
Parrebbe che sessualmente lasciasse a desiderare o meglio partiva con il voler fare gesta da pantera  mangiauomini e finiva miseramente a baccalà missionaria ma a parte questo che non credo sia il problema ,il blocco era proprio nella testa di lui e su questo non ci piove.Lo conosco se non é a suo agio o se ha la testa impegnata sono problemi .Fatto flop la prima volta ,il disagio dell'aspettativa ha fatto il resto fosse anche solo per il fatto che decideva lei il giorno e l'ora a casa sua ,una volta al mese ,al mattino ,quindi doveva avere voglia anche lui quel giorno e a quell'ora ...praticamente una casa di appuntamenti.Povero suo marito,se immaginasse cosa succede nella casa per la quale deve pagare ancora 20 di mutuo.
Comunque il nostro problema non era sessuale ,non lo é mai stato ,siamo una coppia totalmente disinibita a letto  che anche dopo 20 anni si ferma in macchina per una improvvisa voglia o in mille altri posti o modi ,insomma non ci sono aspetti della sessualità che siano mai stati tabú .Immagino che il divanetto della camera degli ospiti ad una piazza su cui la signora gentilmente lo ospitava ,visto che lui si é rifiutato di usare il loro letto ancora caldo perchè il marito usciva di casa mezz'ora prima dei loro incontri,gli sia sembrato deprimente (oltre alle sue frasi di incitamento che non scrivo perché credo che solo lei in tutto il pianeta possa pensare di usarle per incitare l'amante )Avvallo in toto la tua teoria ,difficilmente il sesso occasionale può competere con il sesso fatto con la persona con cui sei in totale confidenza e conoscenza.
Da qualche mese eravamo ai ferri corti per tutta una serie di disaccordi e nervosismi mai avuti prima ,di conseguenza non lo consideravo ,non lo baciavo o coccolavo e a letto mi cercava solo lui.Gli intimavo di crescere e maturare.Mi stava proprio sulle palle in quel periodo.
Un giorno di giugno  guarda che combinazione ,alla dichiarazione dei redditi di un'annata particolarmente proficua la sua commercialista che conosce da 5 anni di colpo si invaghisce di lui ,lo trova l'uomo più perfetto dell'universo ,lo bacia ,lo assale ,lo adula,lo desidera e vuole lasciare il marito.E il mentecatto gongolava ,credeva di poter reggere il gioco senza cascarci.Probabilmente  poteva anche bastargli fare la parte del Dio e farsi adorare ,lui adora essere toccato ,baciato ,abbracciato,ma solo lui credeva che gli uomini fossero più astuti delle donne ,tanto é che ha continuato a fare il burattino.Per lui,quarantenne cedere al sesso solo dopo oltre due mesi di assalti di lei credo  sia abbastanza indicativo del fatto che non fosse esattamente la molla che lo spingeva ma si sa nei giochi a due ognuno fa le sue mosse e uno vince.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao disincantata,lo so che non tutti gli amanti sono così ovviamente ma in ogni caso già solo il doversi nascondere ,mentire ,non farsi scoprire,trovare il tempo e il modo non rende la cosa così rosea .Ci sono ritagli rosa in mezzo ad un campo di letame e credo che le relazioni extra ,idilliache siano piuttosto rare ,quasi sempre ci scappa uno dei due più coinvolto che soffre senza poter pretendere niente .Ci si ritrova magari ad essere innamorati di una persona che invece ti sbatte in faccia quale deve essere il tuo posto ,se lo capisci bene altrimenti gira i tacchi .
> La facocera che ha pascolato nella mia vita é una bella ragazza nel complesso o comunque il trucco ,il parrucco e il costume la rendono visivamente piacevole a parte il naso alla Pippo Franco che nei selfie cerca in tutti i modi di camuffare tanto che in alcune foto sembra senza naso,si vede solo l'ombra (é sempre piacevole dedicarle qualche cattiveria)
> Parrebbe che sessualmente lasciasse a desiderare o meglio partiva con il voler fare gesta da pantera  mangiauomini e finiva miseramente a baccalà missionaria ma a parte questo che non credo sia il problema ,il blocco era proprio nella testa di lui e su questo non ci piove.Lo conosco se non é a suo agio o se ha la testa impegnata sono problemi .Fatto flop la prima volta ,il disagio dell'aspettativa ha fatto il resto fosse anche solo per il fatto che decideva lei il giorno e l'ora a casa sua ,una volta al mese ,al mattino ,quindi doveva avere voglia anche lui quel giorno e a quell'ora ...praticamente una casa di appuntamenti.Povero suo marito,se immaginasse cosa succede nella casa per la quale deve pagare ancora 20 di mutuo.
> Comunque il nostro problema non era sessuale ,non lo é mai stato ,siamo una coppia totalmente disinibita a letto  che anche dopo 20 anni si ferma in macchina per una improvvisa voglia o in mille altri posti o modi ,insomma non ci sono aspetti della sessualità che siano mai stati tabú .Immagino che il divanetto della camera degli ospiti ad una piazza su cui la signora gentilmente lo ospitava ,visto che lui si é rifiutato di usare il loro letto ancora caldo perchè il marito usciva di casa mezz'ora prima dei loro incontri,gli sia sembrato deprimente (oltre alle sue frasi di incitamento che non scrivo perché credo che solo lei in tutto il pianeta possa pensare di usarle per incitare l'amante )Avvallo in toto la tua teoria ,difficilmente il sesso occasionale può competere con il sesso fatto con la persona con cui sei in totale confidenza e conoscenza.
> ...


Per me te l'ha raccontata e a te non è sembrato vero di raccontartela


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa ma credo sia un problema di tuo marito.  E lo dico da tradita.  Non esiste che uno tradisca per un anno  con la voglia solo di scappare.
> 
> O ANCHE solo con il passaparola  smetterebbero  tutti di tradire.
> 
> ...


Ti riquoto perché mi era sfuggita la prima frase.
No,all'inizio non voleva scappare anzi,gli piaceva così tanto essere messo al centro dell'universo,sentirsi il meglio,mica come la stronza della moglie che non lo caga piú e non si alza la gonna appena lo vede!
É per questo che anche sessualmente non ha mollato la presa perché per meritarsi la coppa del migliore del mondo doveva dimostrare di spicciargli casa a Rocco siffredi.Partiva motivato e "dopo " voleva che lei sprofondasse da qualche parte .Si riprometteva di non cascarci più ma al di lei invito condito da "la prossima volta andrà meglio" ci ritornava.Era lei a non mollare facendolo sentire sempre più inadeguato.Mi raccontava che sperava che lei esasperata lo mollasse senza fare storie invece cominciava a dirgli che bello sarebbe stato avere un figlio tutto loro.Credo che da quel momento il pisello abbia fatto la fine delle antenne delle lumache quando le tocchi.


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me te l'ha raccontata e a te non è sembrato vero di raccontartela


I backup di whatsapp su schede SD di telefoni in disuso fanno miracoli.
Te le farei leggere le frasi di lei che gli domandava cosa non andava in lei,che lo accusava di fare sesso con me la sera prima di vedersi,di non piacerle più,di avere un'altra ,di non raccontargliela giusta e di non ammettere di avere un problema con il sesso e non solo con lei (quasi quasi lo accusava di aver avuto tre figli in provetta).Poi lo perdonava in attesa della prossima volta risolutiva.Quando lui le scriveva che dovevano finirla lei ribatteva piuttosto alterata che la causa era un'altra donna "perché io ti conosco" gli diceva facendogli intendere che se la lasciava per un'altra si sarebbe sentita in dovere di dirmi che razza di uomo avevo e lui se la faceva sotto.E lui che giustificava la poca riuscita con lo stress,la tensione ,il non sentirsi nel posto giustvviamente a me ha raccontato che non riusciva a non pensare che stesse facendo la cosa sbagliata,sarà una balla o forse no,da come é stato male e ancora ci sta,mi viene a pensare che una coscienza minima l'avesse mantenuta,in fin dei conti a parte quel periodo in cui ci scannavamo ce la siamo sempre passata benissimo insieme.Siamo stati incapaci di gestire l'unico periodo pesantissimo della nostra storia.Il non riuscire o il non avere più voglia di comunicare ci ha spiazzati 

Ha vuotato il sacco anche la sua migliore amica,anche amica mia  confermando che lui le aveva chiesto di fingersi me e di intimargli di girare al largo.Cosi evitava di fare la parte del cattivo e lei non avrebbe avuto motivo di rivelarmi l'esistenza della loro storia.Lei si é ovviamente rifiutata ed inoltre la signora avrebbe potuto richiamarmi per sapere quali fossero le mie intenzioni nei confronti di suo marito.
Come vedi é veramente il prototipo del traditore furbo e scaltro.Mica avevo torto a dirgli che era ora di crescere..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> I backup di whatsapp su schede SD di telefoni in disuso fanno miracoli.
> Te le farei leggere le frasi di lei che gli domandava cosa non andava in lei,che lo accusava di fare sesso con me la sera prima di vedersi,di non piacerle più,di avere un'altra ,di non raccontargliela giusta e di non ammettere di avere un problema con il sesso e non solo con lei (quasi quasi lo accusava di aver avuto tre figli in provetta).Poi lo perdonava in attesa della prossima volta risolutiva.Quando lui le scriveva che dovevano finirla lei ribatteva piuttosto alterata che la causa era un'altra donna "perché io ti conosco" gli diceva facendogli intendere che se la lasciava per un'altra si sarebbe sentita in dovere di dirmi che razza di uomo avevo e lui se la faceva sotto.E lui che giustificava la poca riuscita con lo stress,la tensione ,il non sentirsi nel posto giustvviamente a me ha raccontato che non riusciva a non pensare che stesse facendo la cosa sbagliata,sarà una balla o forse no,da come é stato male e ancora ci sta,mi viene a pensare che una coscienza minima l'avesse mantenuta,in fin dei conti a parte quel periodo in cui ci scannavamo ce la siamo sempre passata benissimo insieme.Siamo stati incapaci di gestire l'unico periodo pesantissimo della nostra storia.Il non riuscire o il non avere più voglia di comunicare ci ha spiazzati
> 
> Ha vuotato il sacco anche la sua migliore amica,anche amica mia  confermando che lui le aveva chiesto di fingersi me e di intimargli di girare al largo.Cosi evitava di fare la parte del cattivo e lei non avrebbe avuto motivo di rivelarmi l'esistenza della loro storia.Lei si é ovviamente rifiutata ed inoltre la signora avrebbe potuto richiamarmi per sapere quali fossero le mie intenzioni nei confronti di suo marito.
> Come vedi é veramente il prototipo del traditore furbo e scaltro.Mica avevo torto a dirgli che era ora di crescere..


Dalla tua descrizione lui è un uomo davvero poco desiderabile.

E, ripeto, risulta dalla tua descrizione. È incomprensibile che tu lo voglia.


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalla tua descrizione lui è un uomo davvero poco desiderabile.
> 
> E, ripeto, risulta dalla tua descrizione. È incomprensibile che tu lo voglia.


Macché,l'amante lo desiderava eccome,sognava sesso da mille e una notte oltre che passare la sua vita con lui e farci un figlio.Posso anche capirla ,mio marito é fisicamente molto bello e capace di discorsi profondi e sensibili inoltre é un ascoltatore formidabile.Infatti credo che lei gli abbia raccontato tutta la sua vita dall'asilo ai giorni nostri.Gli puoi parlare per ore e lui ti ascolta pazientemente.
I comportamenti assurdi che descrivo in questo caso,sono strettamente legati al tradimento .Cio che avevo letto sul cellulare,a lui non l'ho detto,quando gli ho chiesto di dirmi tutto lo aspettavo al varco su ogni punto che conoscevo.Non ne ha saltato nessuno ma anzi,ne ha aggiunti altri quindi per ciò che posso sapere é stato sincero almeno in questo caso anche nel raccontarmi cose che per un uomo sono umilianti.Non ha omesso nulla.
Il mio dirgli di crescere era perché in lui,negli anni non avevo visto un passaggio da ragazzo ad uomo e desideravo smettere di essere sempre io al timone di tutto con la scusa che lui mi riteneva in grado di decidere ogni cosa.Mi ero rotta di fare la mamma a 4 bambini che amavano dipendere da me e quando i figli si sono avviati all'adolescebza rendendosi sempre più autonomi il vedere lui al palo mi ha irritata.Sai quella sensazione di avere un uomo che ti dice. Ok,facciamo così è così  anziché dire fai tu che per me va bene.Questo é un riassunto,la realtà del mio malcontento dell'epoca é più complessa e sfaccettata,tante piccole cose che volevo cambiassero,forse o sicuramente ho passato un periodo semplicemente di insofferenza,lui non era cambiato,lo ero io e lui no ha saputo adeguarsi alle nuove esigenze,si é trovato spiazzato.Basta vedere come ha gestito questa storia che pensava di poter reggere semplicemente facendosi desiderare ,adulare da una donna avvenente che lo guardava con occhi sognanti.Pensava di poter camminare sulle sabbie mobili ma ci é sprofondato dentro ed é stato un disastro sia durante che quando ha cercato di uscirne.Lo scoprirlo un traditore impacciato e fondamentalmente incapace non me lo fa apparire meno desiderabile anzi,con tutta la merda che mi é caduta addosso questo é stato un punto a suo vantaggio. Per il resto non ho nulla da rimproverargli,mi ha sempre amata tantissimo,dimostrandolo molto più di come abbia mai fatto io.Lo davo per scontato il suo amore incondizionato a cui ero abituata da sempre ,ho tirato la corda veramente troppo,lo ammetto e lui ha sbagliato.Amen.


----------



## Uroboro (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me te l'ha raccontata e a te non è sembrato vero di raccontartela


Quoto in pieno.... pensa se ti diceva che con lei faceva cose che con te non ha mai fatto o che...... i puntini sono cose non scrivibili a quest'ora hahahah

Come avresti reagito? I traditi a volte preferiscono credere alle balle del tipo.. ma abbiamo solo parlato, c'è stato solo qualche bacio... invece di le ho fatto il c. e ..........


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché,l'amante lo desiderava eccome,sognava sesso da mille e una notte oltre che passare la sua vita con lui e farci un figlio.Posso anche capirla ,mio marito é fisicamente molto bello e capace di discorsi profondi e sensibili inoltre é un ascoltatore formidabile.Infatti credo che lei gli abbia raccontato tutta la sua vita dall'asilo ai giorni nostri.Gli puoi parlare per ore e lui ti ascolta pazientemente.
> I comportamenti assurdi che descrivo in questo caso,sono strettamente legati al tradimento .Cio che avevo letto sul cellulare,a lui non l'ho detto,quando gli ho chiesto di dirmi tutto lo aspettavo al varco su ogni punto che conoscevo.Non ne ha saltato nessuno ma anzi,ne ha aggiunti altri quindi per ciò che posso sapere é stato sincero almeno in questo caso anche nel raccontarmi cose che per un uomo sono umilianti.Non ha omesso nulla.
> Il mio dirgli di crescere era perché in lui,negli anni non avevo visto un passaggio da ragazzo ad uomo e desideravo smettere di essere sempre io al timone di tutto con la scusa che lui mi riteneva in grado di decidere ogni cosa.Mi ero rotta di fare la mamma a 4 bambini che amavano dipendere da me e quando i figli si sono avviati all'adolescebza rendendosi sempre più autonomi il vedere lui al palo mi ha irritata.Sai quella sensazione di avere un uomo che ti dice. Ok,facciamo così è così  anziché dire fai tu che per me va bene.Questo é un riassunto,la realtà del mio malcontento dell'epoca é più complessa e sfaccettata,tante piccole cose che volevo cambiassero,forse o sicuramente ho passato un periodo semplicemente di insofferenza,lui non era cambiato,lo ero io e lui no ha saputo adeguarsi alle nuove esigenze,si é trovato spiazzato.Basta vedere come ha gestito questa storia che pensava di poter reggere semplicemente facendosi desiderare ,adulare da una donna avvenente che lo guardava con occhi sognanti.Pensava di poter camminare sulle sabbie mobili ma ci é sprofondato dentro ed é stato un disastro sia durante che quando ha cercato di uscirne.Lo scoprirlo un traditore impacciato e fondamentalmente incapace non me lo fa apparire meno desiderabile anzi,con tutta la merda che mi é caduta addosso questo é stato un punto a suo vantaggio. Per il resto non ho nulla da rimproverargli,mi ha sempre amata tantissimo,dimostrandolo molto più di come abbia mai fatto io.Lo davo per scontato il suo amore incondizionato a cui ero abituata da sempre ,ho tirato la corda veramente troppo,lo ammetto e lui ha sbagliato.Amen.


Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.

Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
Benvenuta al lavoro!


----------



## patroclo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.
> 
> Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
> Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
> Benvenuta al lavoro!


si, ho anch'io quest'impressione


----------



## zagor (29 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché,l'amante lo desiderava eccome,sognava sesso da mille e una notte oltre che passare la sua vita con lui e farci un figlio.Posso anche capirla ,mio marito é fisicamente molto bello e capace di discorsi profondi e sensibili inoltre é un ascoltatore formidabile.Infatti credo che lei gli abbia raccontato tutta la sua vita dall'asilo ai giorni nostri.Gli puoi parlare per ore e lui ti ascolta pazientemente.
> I comportamenti assurdi che descrivo in questo caso,sono strettamente legati al tradimento .Cio che avevo letto sul cellulare,a lui non l'ho detto,quando gli ho chiesto di dirmi tutto lo aspettavo al varco su ogni punto che conoscevo.Non ne ha saltato nessuno ma anzi,ne ha aggiunti altri quindi per ciò che posso sapere é stato sincero almeno in questo caso anche nel raccontarmi cose che per un uomo sono umilianti.Non ha omesso nulla.
> Il mio dirgli di crescere era perché in lui,negli anni non avevo visto un passaggio da ragazzo ad uomo e desideravo smettere di essere sempre io al timone di tutto con la scusa che lui mi riteneva in grado di decidere ogni cosa.Mi ero rotta di fare la mamma a 4 bambini che amavano dipendere da me e quando i figli si sono avviati all'adolescebza rendendosi sempre più autonomi il vedere lui al palo mi ha irritata.Sai quella sensazione di avere un uomo che ti dice. Ok,facciamo così è così  anziché dire fai tu che per me va bene.Questo é un riassunto,la realtà del mio malcontento dell'epoca é più complessa e sfaccettata,tante piccole cose che volevo cambiassero,forse o sicuramente ho passato un periodo semplicemente di insofferenza,lui non era cambiato,lo ero io e lui no ha saputo adeguarsi alle nuove esigenze,si é trovato spiazzato.Basta vedere come ha gestito questa storia che pensava di poter reggere semplicemente facendosi desiderare ,adulare da una donna avvenente che lo guardava con occhi sognanti.Pensava di poter camminare sulle sabbie mobili ma ci é sprofondato dentro ed é stato un disastro sia durante che quando ha cercato di uscirne.Lo scoprirlo un traditore impacciato e fondamentalmente incapace non me lo fa apparire meno desiderabile anzi,con tutta la merda che mi é caduta addosso questo é stato un punto a suo vantaggio. Per il resto non ho nulla da rimproverargli,mi ha sempre amata tantissimo,dimostrandolo molto più di come abbia mai fatto io.Lo davo per scontato il suo amore incondizionato a cui ero abituata da sempre ,ho tirato la corda veramente troppo,lo ammetto e lui ha sbagliato.Amen.



Quindi? Una bella pietra sopra e si prosegue per la tombola? Una storia lunga vent'anni, tre figli, eccetera, eccetera......lui ti tradisce e per te non è successo nulla? Nessuna scenata, neanche un piatto rotto....E poi, io al posto di tuo marito, quarantenne bello e forte come Apollo, dopo il terzo flop son la stangona di turno avrei ripiegato "una tantum" sulla magica pillolina blu. Possibile che in un anno non ci abbia mai pensato? Forse la stangona fa parte della maggioranza che quando tutto va bene se ne sta in silenzio e quando c'è un problema strilla come un aquila.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.
> 
> Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
> Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
> Benvenuta al lavoro!



 Ciao, vorresti spiegare meglio, in generale, cosa intendi? 


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2015)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.
> 
> Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
> Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
> Benvenuta al lavoro!


D'accordo è la descrizione degli eventi mi sembra del tutto inverosimile.


----------



## Diletta (29 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Quindi? Una bella pietra sopra e si prosegue per la tombola? Una storia lunga vent'anni, tre figli, eccetera, eccetera......*lui ti tradisce e per te non è successo nulla? Nessuna scenata, neanche un piatto rotto...*.E poi, io al posto di tuo marito, quarantenne bello e forte come Apollo, dopo il terzo flop son la stangona di turno avrei ripiegato "una tantum" sulla magica pillolina blu. Possibile che in un anno non ci abbia mai pensato? Forse la stangona fa parte della maggioranza che quando tutto va bene se ne sta in silenzio e quando c'è un problema strilla come un aquila.....




ma perché pensi che non sia successo nulla di quello che dici?
L'ha detto lei? A me non sembra l'abbia fatto...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao, vorresti spiegare meglio, in generale, cosa intendi?
> 
> 
> Grazie


Io credo che il tradimento (in generale quasi sempre, ma in questo caso mi pare certo) illumini una problema relazionale.
Con questo è lontanissimo dal mio pensiero colpevolizzare o anche solo responsabilizzare il tradito, perché la motivazione può pure risiedere nel traditore, mail traditore dovrebbe da adulto esprimere il problema o quantomeno rendersi conto di averlo e chiedere aiuto.
Però in questo caso mi pare tutto abbastanza evidente.
Mistral ha con il marito una relazione sbilanciata e che, anche dopo il tradimento, resta sbilanciata perché lei non vuole vedere che quel che vuole vedere.
La sua descrizione di una moglie matura che sa, gestisce tutto, sposata con un ometto bellino, charmant, persona piacevole, ma inconsistente, incapace di avere idee proprie e prendere decisioni porterebbe a tradire anche San Francesco ( o Sant'Antonio a piacere).
Non dico che lui non sia così in rapporto a lei e perfino ancora più "debole" con l'amante, ma che nessun uomo può resistere sentendosi considerato un ragazzetto che deve essere guidato a maturare dalla moglie.
E' passata la tempesta (e l'augello ora fa festa?) ma lo tsunami deve ancora arrivare se non si mette in discussione Mistral, se non ristrutturano la loro relazione e se scaricano tutto sulla facocera di turno.


----------



## zagor (29 Ottobre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma perché pensi che non sia successo nulla di quello che dici?
> L'ha detto lei? A me non sembra l'abbia fatto...


..


----------



## zagor (29 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> *Lo scoprirlo un traditore impacciato e fondamentalmente incapace non me lo fa apparire meno desiderabile anzi*,con tutta la merda che mi é caduta addosso questo é stato un punto a suo vantaggio. Per il resto *non ho nulla da rimproverargli*,mi ha sempre amata tantissimo,dimostrandolo molto più di come abbia mai fatto io.Lo davo per scontato il suo amore incondizionato a cui ero abituata da sempre ,*ho tirato la corda veramente troppo,lo ammetto* e lui ha sbagliato.Amen.





Diletta ha detto:


> ma perché pensi che non sia successo nulla di quello che dici?
> L'ha detto lei? A me non sembra l'abbia fatto...



mi sembra che lo abbia scritto....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2015)

Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


Nei rapporti cuckold i dettagli sono letteralmente bombe che partono al cervello e arrivano in mezzo alle gambe, quindi in quel contesto la sete di dettagli è ancora maggiore.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Quindi? Una bella pietra sopra e si prosegue per la tombola? Una storia lunga vent'anni, tre figli, eccetera, eccetera......lui ti tradisce e per te non è successo nulla? Nessuna scenata, neanche un piatto rotto....E poi, io al posto di tuo marito, quarantenne bello e forte come Apollo, dopo il terzo flop son la stangona di turno avrei ripiegato "una tantum" sulla magica pillolina blu. Possibile che in un anno non ci abbia mai pensato? Forse la stangona fa parte della maggioranza che quando tutto va bene se ne sta in silenzio e quando c'è un problema strilla come un aquila.....



Zagor fuori casa alle volte puo'succedere...fidati.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.
> 
> Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
> Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
> Benvenuta al lavoro!


Sono d'accordo sul grassetto...sull'ego spezzato mica tanto..ma non è importante...

però mi chiedo, e me lo chiedo da sostenitrice del dire anche quello che normalmente non viene detto pulsioni profonde comprese per il piacere della condivisione e della conoscenza, perchè dovrebbe rimaneggiare un equilibrio?

A quanto racconta lei in quell'equilibrio ci sta bene. 

Hanno trovato una loro stabilità, e una loro serenità...perchè turbare se stanno in piedi?

Se per loro funziona, per loro è giusto. 

Io non potrei, e neanche crederei alla storia che lui ha raccontato, ma io sono io....e l'importante è che per loro funzioni. E che siano sereni.

Un sacco di coppie stanno insieme fino alla fine aggiustando le cose senza curare le ferite. Per loro funziona così, quindi è giusto per loro. 

Credo esistano diversi livelli..e ognuno in fondo decide a che livello stare...


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

Uroboro ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno.... pensa se ti diceva che con lei faceva cose che con te non ha mai fatto o che...... i puntini sono cose non scrivibili a quest'ora hahahah
> 
> Come avresti reagito? I traditi a volte preferiscono credere alle balle del tipo.. ma abbiamo solo parlato, c'è stato solo qualche bacio... invece di le ho fatto il c. e ..........



Beh,fare cose che con me non ha mai fatto la vedo dura,molto dura..sarei anche stata curiosa di sperimentare..
Al massimo potrebbe aver fatto un remake oppure potrebbe essermi sfuggito che lei in realtà é un trans ,allora alzo le mani .
La prima cosa che gli ho chiesto mentre facevamo sesso é stato "hai imparato qualcosa di nuovo?"....risposta "l'impotenza" poi se ha fatto scintille buon per lui.Ma lei gli scriveva ben altre lamentele.Sará una tattica pure quella .


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Quindi? Una bella pietra sopra e si prosegue per la tombola? Una storia lunga vent'anni, tre figli, eccetera, eccetera......lui ti tradisce e per te non è successo nulla? Nessuna scenata, neanche un piatto rotto....E poi, io al posto di tuo marito, quarantenne bello e forte come Apollo, dopo il terzo flop son la stangona di turno avrei ripiegato "una tantum" sulla magica pillolina blu. Possibile che in un anno non ci abbia mai pensato? Forse la stangona fa parte della maggioranza che quando tutto va bene se ne sta in silenzio e quando c'è un problema strilla come un aquila.....





Ah,questo non l'ho scritto. É una delle cose che gli ho chiesto.Ha pensato alla pillola a blu ma é in terapia ipertensiva e aveva paura che gli prendesse in coccolone in casa di lei,diciamo che é un tipo leggermente ipocondriaco che a 37,2 di febbre da i numeri , e molto restio a prendere farmaci.Non avendolo ma preso testarne le reazioni avverse a casa dell'amante con il marito che tornava a casa non sarebbe stato il massimo.Si vedeva già al pronto soccorso con i medici che mi spiegavano che  aveva il coccolone da viagra.Situazione tranquillissima proprio poi gli incontri erano una volta al mese dalle 10 alle 12,avevano il coprifuoco.
In quanto rompere piatti e fare scenate,prova a domandare a quanti traditi su questo forum con figli in casa si son lasciati andare a queste scene.A me piace parlare e ragionare,mai fatto scenate napoletane in vita mia .Faccio più male in altri modi..e di male gliene ho fatto tanto,senza rompere nessun piatto.Il resto del male se lo é auto inflitto senza sconti.
Sul fatto che per me nn sia successo niente non so dove tu l'abbia letto.Abbiamo rasentato la follia,sei mesi di tragedia,lui é arrivato ad avere disturbi psicosomatici umilianti e anche ad oggi,dopo due anni quando faccio un accenno sarcastico riguardo a questa storia lo vedo trasfigurarsi.Vorrei che ora prendesse qualche mio sporadicissimo sfogo o battuta in modo più leggero,un pour parler ma a quanto pare non é ancora riuscito a perdonarsi quasi nulla.
Ma non posso fare finta che nel periodo precedente mi importasse tantissimo di lui.Di solito si fa guidare da me in tutto (ovviamente non nelle faccende decisionali lavorative che gli competono) l'ho lasciato alla deriva perché boh,volevo che cambiasse e prendesse lui in mano tante decisioni che aveva sempre relegato a me,volevo che cambiasse delle questioni di lavoro e familiari.Avevo 40 anni,avrò avuto la mia crisi di mezza età di insoddisfazione quella che qui sul forum spesso si legge sia quella che porta le donne a tradire,io facevo shopping sfrenato ,non stavo mai in casa  e le corna anziché farle me le sono beccate.Lui si arrabbiava tenendo il muso,io lo ignoravo,lui si indispettiva.Un giorno mi ha presa per un braccio aveva gli occhi fuori dalle orbite e mi ha chiesto "da quanto tempo non m baci!!??" La mia risposta é stata un "boh",ma continuava a non capire cosa volevo.
Dopo la botta ve lo giuro,l'uomo dei sogni.Ha capito cosa mi aspettavo e finalmente é stato anche in grado di analizzare e dirmi che cosa gli mancasse tremendamente.Un passo io un passo lui abbiamo trovato la quadra.Sono convinta che senza uno scossone che ci costringesse a parlare saremmo davvero ai ferri corti o separati perché il muro che si era alzato era sempre più alto.
In quanto al mio ego e al mio narcisismo,é stata una delle cose che ho scritto nel mio post su cosa può migliorare il tradimento.Ho ammesso che il danno e la rabbia maggiore provenivano puramente del mio ego ferito del tipo "come ha potuto preferire un'altra a me??"perché ad essere onesti questa storia non mi ha tolto nulla.Anzi ha portato mio marito ad arrivare a capire una marea di cose e di comportamenti che io non reggevo più,non cose gravi ma ripetute e fastidiose(per me in quel periodo).Anche farsi un viaggio con le mogliettine modello lo ha spaventato parecchio ,mi ha confessato di essersi ritrovato ad annusare la biancheria del nostro letto per paura che in sua assenza ci si fosse "adagiato " qualche Apollo .Si é riempito di insicurezze .Il tradimento a volte viene percepito come una porta che il traditore spalanca a suo favore e che potrebbe riutilizzare in futuro con più facilità.In realtà se si viene scoperti,quella porta la si é spalanca per entrambi anzi,si ha maggiormente paura di aver fatto l'enorme cazzata di averla spalancata con tanto di tappeto rosso soprattutto per il partner tradito.Il rendersi conto poi che il tuo partner potrebbe averti riservato lo stesso trattamento ,e tu essere completamente ignaro e cornuto (come lo era tua moglie) fa tremare le gambe.Non credo che i traditori amino essere traditi anzi,sono ancora più consapevoli di quale intimità potrebbe vivere il proprio compagno con un altro/a.
Diciamo che gli viene in mente il marito di lei che viveva nella sua casa casa ignaro del fatto che in sua assenza veniva  usata dalla moglie e l'amico in modo poco corretto e non si é mai accorto di nulla.Questa cosa lo manda ai matti.


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che il tradimento (in generale quasi sempre, ma in questo caso mi pare certo) illumini una problema relazionale.
> Con questo è lontanissimo dal mio pensiero colpevolizzare o anche solo responsabilizzare il tradito, perché la motivazione può pure risiedere nel traditore, mail traditore dovrebbe da adulto esprimere il problema o quantomeno rendersi conto di averlo e chiedere aiuto.
> Però in questo caso mi pare tutto abbastanza evidente.
> Mistral ha con il marito una relazione sbilanciata e che, anche dopo il tradimento, resta sbilanciata perché lei non vuole vedere che quel che vuole vedere.
> ...


Ecco ,hai centrato il punto.
Avevo una relazione sbilanciata perché lui era rimasto ai 17 anni di quando lo avevo conosciuto.Ha avuto un'adolescenza di abbandono e problemi ,attaccato a me in modo esagerato,il suo umore che cambia in base al mio,piena fiducia in me su tutto,carta bianca in ogni cosa ,tra gli altri ruoli io ero anche la mamma.Se non lo abbracciavo a letto ci stava male,se non cercavo la sua mano prima di dormire idem.Mi sta bene,bellissimo ma per fare un esempio lo stare abbracciati a letto ora come allora comprende che io abbracci lui accoccolato a me,lui sul mio seno e non io sul suo petto e questo credo sia significativo ,é da proteggere ma non é colpa sua ,ha ferite profonde.A 40 anni mi sembrava eccessivo continuare sempre  a fare la mamma che rimedia a tutto.Lui adora avere qualcuno che pensa a lui per tutto.Ho preteso che cambiasse volevo qualcuno che mi dicesse "non capisci niente,siediti che ci penso io".Che ne so ,magari non mi sarebbe piaciuto e avrei lottato per riavere la facoltà di decidere in modo autonomo per entrambi .Non lo posso sapere ma volevo provare l'effetto che fa ad essere la cozza aggrappata allo scoglio e non il contrario.Quella donna che conosceva da anni con cui ha cominciato a confidarsi lamentava le stesse cose del marito tanto che pur desiderando un figlio da anni non lo voleva con lui perché ritenuto immaturo.
Nel confronto,secondo lei mio marito era Superman e di sicuro nel suo campo lavorativo lo é ma era sicuramente come hai osservato,affettivamente sbilanciato.Lui era bello,lui risolveva i suoi problemi lui sapeva tutto invece "ovviamente il marito era un incapace" e lui gongolava nell'adulazione.
Da quel punto non é cambiato ma ha rimediato alla grande sotto tanto altri punti.Io ho ovviamente dovuto fare altrettanto anche solo rendendomi conto che il contatto fisico,la considerazione e le banali coccole che per me si ,possono essere piacevoli per lui sono più che vitali.Lo sapevo ma per un pò ho tirato la corda per vedere una reazione.
Ammazza che reazione


----------



## mistral (29 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei ancora ben lontana da un'analisi del tuo rapporto con tuo marito e dalla comprensione del significato del tradimento.
> 
> Hai subito una ferita narcisistica così profonda che ha proprio spezzato il tuo ego.
> Quello che scrivi è un cerotto, ma sotto rimane la frattura.
> Benvenuta al lavoro!


Ma se ho scritto di essere andata in crisi perché analizzando il mio rapporto negli anni e mi ero accorta che gli avevo permesso di fare l'eterno adolescente ben fuori tempo.Probabilmente ho sbagliato il modo di renderlo consapevole,ma ero scazzata e non avevo voglia di struggermi più di tanto glielo avevo detto mille volte ma lui si offendeva e teneva il muso e mi accusava di non apprezzarlo e di non apprezzare il fatto che avessi campo libero a 360*.Mi sono messa in stand by e lui dava di testa a vedermi indifferente.Per lui l'equazione era ,indifferente+distante +non arrapata =ha l'amante .E io che invece non ero nemmeno riuscita a trovare qualcuno che mi solleticasse qualsivoglia pensiero.Con l'età sono diventata difficile
La frattura rimarrà sempre ,come tutte le ossa che mi sono rotta in vita mia a fare la scapicollata,ma il callo osseo con il tempo fa un lavoro egregio,sono fiduciosa di poter ancora migliorare sia  io che lui ma senza dimenticare,se dimenticassimo sarebbe stato tutto dolore vano .Invece ora siamo molto più sensibili alle necessitá dell'altro,abbiamo più cura ma non posso che fare un plauso a lui ed al suo lavoro di introspezione e di grande maturazione.Adesso mi piace veramente tanto come affronta tante situazioni e l'impegno che ci mette ,ma lo fa con soddisfazione perché mi vede compiaciuta , lo apprezzo e lui si sente fiero del nuovo se stesso.
Tutto questo NON toglie il fatto che se ci penso mi girano le palle a mille rendendomi conto che si sia dovuti arrivare a tanto per darci una svegliata ma é anche vero che molti la svegliata non se la danno e arrivano al divorzio senza spiegarsi il perché.
Per il resto,qui i traditori seriali sostengono che essere fedeli per anni non sia possibile e che tutti tradiscono bla bla bla allora che lo mollo a fare il mio ,per prendermene un'altro fedele fino a prova contraria?E se succedesse a me come in passato senza motivo,in un periodo in cui la mia vita era pannolini ,cacca,nanna ma assolutamente felice mi sono presa un colpo di fulmine con i fiocchi per un uomo molto interessante che ha avuto le mie stesse sensazioni ?
Cosa mi ha fermata ?Il non trovare in quel periodo alcun alibi per fare questo a mio marito o forse la stanchezza e la mancanza di tempo,oppure il fatto che fosse un uomo garbato .Se fosse stato la versione maschile dell'amica di mio marito che lo ha baciato ,assalito e travolto ogni volta che ne aveva occasione ( ovviamente lui glielo ha permesso) e anche lui avesse fatto la stessa cosa con me  avrei resistito?boh.Se tradire con il pensiero vale allora sono molto colpevole e mi é pure durata parecchio.
Posso  essere stata incazzata ma ho dovuto scendere dal piedistallo perché nessuno é immune me compresa e a giudicare da cosa si legge qui,siamo tutti ipotetici cornuti ignari e siamo pure parecchi (io sono un passo avanti ,già so di esserlo )
Non mi sento comunque martire perché a mio favore ha giocato anche il fatto che di indole sono molto scarsamente gelosa,proprio pochino (altra cosa che infastidisce mio marito,mi vorrebbe Otello come lui) chi é geloso patologico non potrebbe mai reggere una batosta simile secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se ho scritto di essere andata in crisi perché analizzando il mio rapporto negli anni e mi ero accorta che gli avevo permesso di fare l'eterno adolescente ben fuori tempo.Probabilmente ho sbagliato il modo di renderlo consapevole,ma ero scazzata e non avevo voglia di struggermi più di tanto glielo avevo detto mille volte ma lui si offendeva e teneva il muso e mi accusava di non apprezzarlo e di non apprezzare il fatto che avessi campo libero a 360*.Mi sono messa in stand by e lui dava di testa a vedermi indifferente.Per lui l'equazione era ,indifferente+distante +non arrapata =ha l'amante .E io che invece non ero nemmeno riuscita a trovare qualcuno che mi solleticasse qualsivoglia pensiero.Con l'età sono diventata difficile
> La frattura rimarrà sempre ,come tutte le ossa che mi sono rotta in vita mia a fare la scapicollata,ma il callo osseo con il tempo fa un lavoro egregio,sono fiduciosa di poter ancora migliorare sia  io che lui ma senza dimenticare,se dimenticassimo sarebbe stato tutto dolore vano .Invece ora siamo molto più sensibili alle necessitá dell'altro,abbiamo più cura ma non posso che fare un plauso a lui ed al suo lavoro di introspezione e di grande maturazione.Adesso mi piace veramente tanto come affronta tante situazioni e l'impegno che ci mette ,ma lo fa con soddisfazione perché mi vede compiaciuta , lo apprezzo e lui si sente fiero del nuovo se stesso.
> Tutto questo NON toglie il fatto che se ci penso mi girano le palle a mille rendendomi conto che si sia dovuti arrivare a tanto per darci una svegliata ma é anche vero che molti la svegliata non se la danno e arrivano al divorzio senza spiegarsi il perché.
> Per il resto,qui i traditori seriali sostengono che essere fedeli per anni non sia possibile e che tutti tradiscono bla bla bla allora che lo mollo a fare il mio ,per prendermene un'altro fedele fino a prova contraria?E se succedesse a me come in passato senza motivo,in un periodo in cui la mia vita era pannolini ,cacca,nanna ma assolutamente felice mi sono presa un colpo di fulmine con i fiocchi per un uomo molto interessante che ha avuto le mie stesse sensazioni ?
> ...


Per me hai le carte in mano ma non riesci ancora a sistemarle.


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai le carte in mano ma non riesci ancora a sistemarle.


Come sei ermetica Brunetta.Ti invidio
Io sono tutt'orecchi.Sono qui ben disposta a sentire pareri e consigli ma mi pare di capire che non esista metodo per evitare di fare o subire un tradimento.Si tradisce quando tutto va male per cercare conforto ,si tradisce quando tutto va bene per avere di più ,si tradisce per vanità ,per rabbia,per noia o semplicemente perché qualcuno si é invaghito di noi e gioca bene le sue carte oppure perché noi,senza motivo ci invaghiamo di qualcuno.
Ti assicuro che per come stavamo emotivamente male i primi mesi, se la mettiamo sul piano di carte da sistemare ,da 1 a 10 direi che almeno 7 sono tornate a posto anzi sono state piazzate decisamente meglio di come erano diventate scombinate prima .Altre 3 sono lí che ogni tanto si mischiano a casaccio.
Una carta che proprio non ne vuole sapere di andare al suo posto é la questione che riguarda l'altra.Ha fatto il suo gioco sporco,ha infierito,le ho parlato pacatamente ,rassicurata sul fatto che tutti possono sbagliare,l'ho lasciata alla sua vita di facciata di mogliettina modello intonsa come una tela bianca.Ringraziamenti da parte sua, tante lodi a me "sei una donna speciale,meriti il meglio" (lo aveviscritto che non mi piacciono le scenate vero?) promesse di sparire ,di ritenerla morta (la gatta)di amare suo marito e non volerlo perdere.Questo ovviamente quando mio marito le aveva detto che a prescindere da quale sarebbe stata la mia decisione riguardo a noi ,per lui questa storia che non doveva nemmeno cominciare ,era finita senza se e senza ma.Lui non ha avuto nessunissimo ripensamento o tentennamenti,non ha più voluto avere confronti in merito se non lavorativi con lei e mi ripeteva spesso che nonostante stessimo vivendo un periodo infernale,stava meglio così che non come stava con la storia ancora in piedi.
Beh,per farla breve (breve a modo mio) sono stata comprensiva ,lei non ha avuto ripercussioni nonostante fosse andata avanti settimane a volermi confidare un sacco di particolari inopportuni,alcuni palesemente falsi ,cose che aveva fatto lei ,raccontate come se le avesse fatte lui ,il ricordarmi sempre che lui mi stava raccontando un sacco di balle e che la verità era solo la sua (non so come mai potesse sapere che cosa mi diceva mio marito,certo lei si figurava che lui stesse addossando le colpe a lei  non sapendo che invece faceva esattamente il contrario ,si é preso tutte le colpe  nei miei confronti)una cosa un po' delirante e anche per questo avevo lasciato cadere la cosa.Ha smesso quando mio marito ormai furibondo per questi attacchi  le ha detto che se non la smetteva avrebbe coinvolto anche suo marito così potevamo sentire che cosa avrebbe avuto lui da dire e lei avrebbe avuto modo di ripetergli in faccia se erano vere le cosa che aveva detto a me.
Ha lasciato passare un paio di mesi e una sera bellamente ,di punto in bianco gli scrive chiedendogli se voleva andare da lei il tal giorno alla tale ora a casa sua per "fare l'amore". Lo esorta anche a rispondere con un si o con un no (mancavano solo le caselline da barrare)
Mio marito credo si sia sentito una puttana......atterrito,penso che a quel punto abbia messo il sigillo di schifo su tutta la storia.Ha avuto chiaro il fatto che lei ,nella sua area protetta,non abbia avuto il minimo pensiero di cosa lui stesse passando per lei sembrava un giochetto che si poteva riprendere appena possibile.Il giorno dopo mi fa leggere il messaggio e dal quel momento  io,che ormai lei l'avevo archiviata come una poveretta (per tante piccole miserie a cui si era abbassata e forse anche per la pochezza della sua vita) ho iniziato a vomitare una rabbia spaventosa .Ho un costante senso di ingiustizia,la sensazione che il regalo impagabile che le ho fatto e che per sua ammissione lei non sarebbe stata in grado nemmeno di immaginare era stato buttato nel cesso,avevo sprecato una buona azione ,privandomi magari anche della soddisfazione di farla sentire un verme per nulla.Il suo pensiero é stato "ok,la cogliona ce la siamo infinocchiata,ora lasciamo calmare le acque e poi ricontattiamo il presunto morto di figa"
Lui non ne é mai stato innamorato,passato il periodo di invaghmento ha iniziato a veder più chiaramente chi aveva davanti e quindi il distacco per lui é stato liberatorio ma se fosse stato innamorato e combattuto nella sua scelta ?Che cosa avrebbe comportato il suo tentativo ?
Ecco,tra tutte le cose,questo fatto mi rode ancora tanto  .L'essere stata ulteriormente presa in giro.Ho un senso di incompiuto che a volte mi fa venire l'ulcera ,quando poi mi capita di vedere foto di lei che si bacia con il marito e relative dediche d'amore ecco......mi sale l'istinto omicida.

Datemi un consiglio,attuo la vendetta servita su piatto ghiacciato e mi tolgo la soddisfazione di dirle cosa penso di lei e del fatto che sono al corrente dei suoi tentativi di approccio o vado in terapia per cercare di farmela passare forzatamente?Questo aspetto é davvero lo strascico più pesante che al momento mi é rimasto che mi fa fare danni anche con mio marito che ovviamente é la causa indiretta di aver portato nella nostra vita questa facocera.Mi rimbombano in testa le frasi di lei ,i suoi insulti e accuse verso di lui,lo scaricarsi da colpe attribuendole tutte a lui caricando il tutto di particolari palesemente inventati e tutto questo mentre io non l'accusavo né la minacciavo di nulla anzi ,le dicevo di cercare di sistemare la sua vita e di evitare simili sbagli in futurltretutto con un marito a casa ignaro di tutto lo schifo che lei aveva combinato .Non aveva nemmeno paura di una ritorsione,era convinta di avere il burattino in mano che tanto non avrebbe reagito ed in fondo é stato così ma non son convinta che fosse dovuta andargli così liscia visto il suo disprezzo .


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Datemi un consiglio,attuo la vendetta servita su piatto ghiacciato e mi tolgo la soddisfazione di dirle cosa penso di lei e del fatto che sono al corrente dei suoi tentativi di approccio o vado in terapia per cercare di farmela passare forzatamente?



Non so cosa sia bene per te; io mi sfogo con l'immaginazione . A volte, sempre più di rado a dire il vero,  mi prefiguro passo passo cosa le direi e cosa farei per smontare pezzo pezzo la sua vita, e provo pure soddisfazione :facepalm:, ma sono solo voli  della fantasia nei quali far confluire residui tossici. Non merito di sporcarmi realmente.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Come sei ermetica Brunetta.Ti invidio
> Io sono tutt'orecchi.Sono qui ben disposta a sentire pareri e consigli ma mi pare di capire che non esista metodo per evitare di fare o subire un tradimento.Si tradisce quando tutto va male per cercare conforto ,si tradisce quando tutto va bene per avere di più ,si tradisce per vanità ,per rabbia,per noia o semplicemente perché qualcuno si é invaghito di noi e gioca bene le sue carte oppure perché noi,senza motivo ci invaghiamo di qualcuno.
> Ti assicuro che per come stavamo emotivamente male i primi mesi, se la mettiamo sul piano di carte da sistemare ,da 1 a 10 direi che almeno 7 sono tornate a posto anzi sono state piazzate decisamente meglio di come erano diventate scombinate prima .Altre 3 sono lí che ogni tanto si mischiano a casaccio.
> Una carta che proprio non ne vuole sapere di andare al suo posto é la questione che riguarda l'altra.Ha fatto il suo gioco sporco,ha infierito,le ho parlato pacatamente ,rassicurata sul fatto che tutti possono sbagliare,l'ho lasciata alla sua vita di facciata di mogliettina modello intonsa come una tela bianca.Ringraziamenti da parte sua, tante lodi a me "sei una donna speciale,meriti il meglio" (lo aveviscritto che non mi piacciono le scenate vero?) promesse di sparire ,di ritenerla morta (la gatta)di amare suo marito e non volerlo perdere.Questo ovviamente quando mio marito le aveva detto che a prescindere da quale sarebbe stata la mia decisione riguardo a noi ,per lui questa storia che non doveva nemmeno cominciare ,era finita senza se e senza ma.Lui non ha avuto nessunissimo ripensamento o tentennamenti,non ha più voluto avere confronti in merito se non lavorativi con lei e mi ripeteva spesso che nonostante stessimo vivendo un periodo infernale,stava meglio così che non come stava con la storia ancora in piedi.
> ...


DA QUELLO che scrivi di lei e' tanto scema che non vale proprio la pena vendicarsi, se il marito la lasciasse potrebbe mettersi a rompere le scatole oltre ogni limite. INOLTRE il marito poveretto non ha colpe.

Ignorala.  Meno si sa meglio e' di certe facocere. 

Cacchio sapessero almeno scegliersi le amanti sti uomini, sembra facciano a gara a trovarle 'strane'.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2015)

Lei è certamente una poveretta e tu sei in una fase in cui hai tutte le ragioni per insultarla.
Però insultare lei è imbrogliare le carte perché lei sarà una stronza ma chi si è  "sacrificato" a stare con lei è tuo marito e scaricare veleno su di lei è un modo per salvare lui, ma non lo salvi perché fai di lui un poveretto anche più poveretto e immaturo di come lo hai descritto prima del tradimento. Sorge spontanea la domanda: che te ne fai di un poveretto? Per questo motivo dico che hai ancora tutto mischiato.


----------



## mistral (30 Ottobre 2015)

Disincantata hai ragione,sono quasi due anni che mi convinco che non ne valga la pena ma sono soffocata dal senso di profonda ingiustizia che mi assale.È un pasticcio creato da  loro due,è partito da lei , ha manovrato in modo pressante e disinibito fino ad ottenere ciò che voleva (permesso da mio marito ovviamente), è colpevole quanto e forse moralmente  più di lui ma nella sua vita ,di tutto il dolore, la rabbia e la sofferenza che abbiamo passato  noi,non vi è traccia .Non  contenta lascia calmare le acque e pulendosi il sedere con il lasciapassare che le regalo cerca nuovamente di pugnalarmi alle spalle e di accalappiare come un cretino lui.Dico una  cosa che mi imbarazza e lo faccio solo perché coperta dall'anonimato ,mio marito dopo che aveva confessato  questa storia,pentito a morte, inondato di vergogna,letteralmente disperato ,consumato in suppliche di perdonarlo,di non lasciarlo perché ne sarebbe morto,che aveva fatto uno sbaglio enorme etc..per settimane si svegliava nel cuore della notte accorgendosi di aver bagnato il letto ,si vergognava come un ladro e avevo veramente pena di lui oltre che di me che non ho dormito per un mese e ho perso 5 kg in 10 giorni (partendo da 53 kili lascio immaginare quanto questa cosa potesse passare inosservata ).Ha avuto crisi di vera e propria paralisi che parevano crisi epilettiche,siamo stati all'ospedale,da medici che hanno attribuito il tutto ad un fortissimo stress emotivo e di manifestazioni simili non appena discutevamo di questa storia ne ha avute a centinaia (anche ora se mi arrabbio per qualcosa di attinente  alla faccenda ha manifestazioni nervose )Mio marito dava per scontato ,come lo davo io,che anche lei stesse facendo i conti  con la sua coscienza.Le era andata bene ,era un'occasione per essere migliore .
Invece lei stava prendendo tempo per giocare le sue carte non pensando minimamente in quale inferno fossimo sprofondati noi.Nonostante tutta la merda che ha buttato addosso a lui,nonostante le colpe che ha attribuito solo a lui,le bugie ,l'infierire, era convinta che lui non stesse aspettando altro..
Quella è stata la botta che lo ha steso ma è anche servita per fargliela seppellire sotto un macigno senza remore.
In quanto alla vendetta non la attuerei mai raccontando la storia al marito.Io ho una coscienza e ha pure una bella voce tuonante.Non potrei mai rivelare ad un uomo dettagli così imperdonabili .Gli rovinerei la vita ,non sarebbe mai più la stessa persona e non potrei mai fare questo per una mia soddisfazione personale ,porterei il rimorso per tutta la vita e anche oltre se un dopo esiste.
Io vorrei solo metterle nero su bianco tutti gli scritti,i dettagli,i giudizi di mio marito su di lei , le stronzate che diceva, i complessi fisici che si attribuiva ,il fatto che ho i numeri e recapiti di suo marito,dei suoi amici e che mi basterebbe pigiare un tasto per demolirla .Visto che lei ha amato giocare con la mia vita alle mie spalle vorrei farle provare l'effetto che fa.Darle la percezione che un giorno quando meno se l'aspetta potrei farle "cucù "
Oddio,mi sa che sono le stesse intenzioni fantasiose che ha Mary...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2015)

Come fai a non voler vedere che il problema siete voi, non lei. Tuo marito sta male con te e per te.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei è certamente una poveretta e tu sei in una fase in cui hai tutte le ragioni per insultarla.
> Però insultare lei è imbrogliare le carte perché lei sarà una stronza ma chi si è  "sacrificato" a stare con lei è tuo marito e scaricare veleno su di lei è un modo per salvare lui, ma non lo salvi perché fai di lui un poveretto anche più poveretto e immaturo di come lo hai descritto prima del tradimento. Sorge spontanea la domanda: che te ne fai di un poveretto? Per questo motivo dico che hai ancora tutto mischiato.


Ma perché vedi la cosa così mono direzionale ,forse sono io che mi esprimo male.
Il poveretto in ogni caso sarebbe mio marito da 20 anni,magari infantile in certe cose (era,perché ora mi stupisce) ma meraviglioso in tante altre.Io donne con l'uomo perfetto accanto non ne conosco .Io lascio correre qualcosa a lui ma lui non è da meno con me che tutto sono tranne che perfetta .
Io voglio insultare ANCHE lei che è colpevole quanto lui perché era a conoscenza che c'ero anche io ma se n'è sbattuta.
Ritengo mio marito talmente un poveretto che in questi due anni nulla a lei è stato detto invece mio marito e stato ridotto a morto che cammina per mesi quindi nessuno sconto di pena per incapacità di intendere e di volere.Si è addossato tutte le colpe e gliele ho date tutte,le colpe del fatto al 100% quelle che hanno reso il terreno fertile in coscienza ho dovuto ammettere essere anche mie Ovviamente le colpe non sono mai tutte da una parte o almeno, non nel mio caso.
Sarebbe stato un poveretto se si fosse messo a piagnucolare la sua innocenza facendo come ha fatto lei oppure dicendomi che era per colpa mia che lo avevo abbandonato .Niente di tutto questo , non ha nemmeno rimarcato quelle che erano colpe mie,ha ammesso che ci fossero ma non erano un'autorizzazione per cadere così in basso.
Ho sempre e solo sostenuto  che avesse gestito in modo demenziale la questione tradimento.Ma di questo non me ne frega una cippa anzi, ci godo a pensare che abbia fatto la figura del cretino e che lei ,l'irresistibile sia rimasta con un palmo di naso.Non vorrai mica che me ne dispiaccia ,certo che no,come non mi dispiaceva assistere alle sfuriate quando la sua facciata di bella,buona ,brava,comprensiva  e adulatrice si è sbriciolata appena gli è scappato l'osso di bocca e si è rivelata in tutto il suo splendore,se le è sentite da e me e da lei.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come fai a non voler vedere che il problema siete voi, non lei. Tuo marito sta male con te e per te.


Ma lei non era il mio problema fino a che non ha ritentato di pugnalarmi alle spalle dopo aver ottenuto la grazia .Questo io vorrei farle pagare .In questa faccenda non c'entra mio marito,non c'entra il tradimento ,c'entra la sua sfacciataggine e scorrettezza verso me soltanto.Ha sbriciolato un patto stipulato tra noi due ,di non crearle problemi " amo mio marito,sparisco dalla vostra vita,sbagliare è umano  ma perseverare sarebbe diabolico,considerami morta" .Quindi se a lei piace giocare sporco alle mie spalle posso dimostrare di essere armata fino ai denti e non a salve.Vediamo se le piace tremare .

PS.alla fine di ogni nostra conversazione mi esortava a cancellare sempre la chat.....non certo perché fossi io ad avere qualcosa da far sparire.Indovina se sono stata ubbidiente come mio marito?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma lei non era il mio problema fino a che non ha ritentato di pugnalarmi alle spalle dopo aver ottenuto la grazia .Questo io vorrei farle pagare .In questa faccenda non c'entra mio marito,non c'entra il tradimento ,c'entra la sua sfacciataggine e scorrettezza verso me soltanto.Ha sbriciolato un patto stipulato tra noi due ,di non crearle problemi " amo mio marito,sparisco dalla vostra vita,sbagliare è umano  ma perseverare sarebbe diabolico,considerami morta" .Quindi se a lei piace giocare sporco alle mie spalle posso dimostrare di essere armata fino ai denti e non a salve.Vediamo se le piace tremare .
> 
> PS.alla fine di ogni nostra conversazione mi esortava a cancellare sempre la chat.....non certo perché fossi io ad avere qualcosa da far sparire.Indovina se sono stata ubbidiente come mio marito?


Guarda che sono una tradita e so come ci si sente. Ma tu stai massacrando tuo marito e lo neghi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo metterle nero su bianco tutti gli scritti,i dettagli,i giudizi di mio marito su di lei , le stronzate che diceva, i complessi fisici che si attribuiva ,il fatto che ho i numeri e recapiti di suo marito,dei suoi amici e che mi basterebbe pigiare un tasto per demolirla .Visto che lei ha amato giocare con la mia vita alle mie spalle vorrei farle provare l'effetto che fa.Darle la percezione che un giorno quando meno se l'aspetta potrei farle "cucù "
> Oddio,mi sa che sono le stesse intenzioni fantasiose che ha Mary...



Le mie fantasie oscene sul male che potrei procurare a lei e al marito fanno apparizioni sempre più sporadiche nello scenario del mio presente, ma ho alle spalle solo una manciata di mesi di consapevolezza, non due anni come te. Lei, quando mi capita di pensarci, la immagino condurre la sua splendida vita fatta di week end all'estero e vacanze col marito o da un parrucchiere alla moda o in giro per shopping o sotto i ferri per l'ennesimo ritocco, e mi pare che il tutto sia già abbastanza penoso così, perchè infierire ulteriormente? :rotfl: Non ti nego che mentre crepavo di brutto l'idea che lei se la spassasse col coniuge ignaro o con qualche altro pollastro mi facesse rabbia, ma è la sua vita, che c'entra con me, adesso? Ai tempi ci si è infilata perchè lui gliel'ha permesso, ha fatto il suo gioco misero e ora è tornata a cuccia. La tua "rivale" è ancora più piccola perchè ci ha rimesso mano, pensa te che povertà. Anche se facessi carta straccia della sua vita, se la spaventassi a morte e la facessi tremare a te cosa tornerebbe? Le dimostreresti che sai giocare anche tu sporco? E ti servirebbe? Servirebbe al rapporto con tuo marito? 

Mistral, mi colpiscono le reazioni di tuo marito così tanto pronunciate. Va bene il senso di colpa e di vergogna, ma addirittura farsene travolgere fisicamente in maniera tanto eclatante, a me darebbe da pensare sul nostro rapporto, mi spingerebbe a non deconcentrarmi da esso svolazzando ancora e ancora su l'altra. Anche mio marito ogni tanto dice che le sue giornate ormai dipendono dal mio stato d'animo e che solo quando io riesco a sorridere hanno un senso, e questa cosa a me non piace per niente: non voglio un uomo che sia appeso a me, ma qualcuno che pur assumendosi le sue responsabilità rimanga integro, perchè di un mollusco piangente non so che farmene. Ci stiamo aggiustando anche su questo, così come su altro, litighiamo ancora e ancora capita che io gli rinfacci cose, ma è un cammino sulla stessa strada; ogni tanto ognuno svicola, ma è sulla via principale che torniamo sempre a cercarci. E su quella via le orme di chi ci ha camminato vanno cancellandosi, si fanno via via più lontane. Così dev'essere se mano nella mano vuoi continuare a stare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che sono una tradita e so come ci si sente. Ma tu stai massacrando tuo marito e lo neghi.




Tu, come tanti altri,  sei davvero preziosa su questo forum. Ti ho mai detto grazie?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Tu, come tanti altri,  sei davvero preziosa su questo forum. Ti ho mai detto grazie?


:singleeye:


Grazie


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Mary,credimi.Non sono felice delle reazioni che lui ha avuto e che ancora ha (raramente e solo quando io sono incavolata per qualsiasi cosa) Avrei voluto e dovuto lasciarmi andare in scenate molto di più ma sarebbe stato come sparare sulla croce rossa,anche prima di questa merda viveva in funzione mia.E credimi,nella vita non é un mammone,non é un ansioso (a differenza mia) é un razionale al contrario di me,vede sempre una soluzione a tutto insomma ,é caratterialmente solido.
Ma io ho sempre rappresentato il suo tallone d'Achille.Aveva 17 anni,una moto e giornate estive per scorrazzare nelle piazze dei paesi .Passa per la prima volta in vita sua nel mio,si ferma per un gelato,mi vede chiacchierare con un'amica,io me ne vado senza accorgermi dei suoi sguardi.Dopo una settimana l'amica che era con me mi dá un biglietto con su scritto "sono M.chiamami ti prego ",io lo ricordavo vagamente e male (avrei giurato che fosse biondo castano invece era ed é nero come la pece perennemente abbronzato).Lo chiamo  a casa per sapere che cosa volesse e lui mi risponde con un "finalmente,ho consumato 4 pieni di benzina per trovarti,ma ho trovato solo la tua amica" avevo 15 anni e lui che mi diceva che mi avrebbe sposata perché non voleva lasciarmi mai più .Io ridevo e gli davo del pazzo (anche i nostri amici ovviamente) ma così è stato,lui aveva ed ha sempre avuto paura che qualcuno mi "rubasse".É geloso di ch mi guarda magari con un po più di interesse,si intristisce quando parlo con ammirazione di qualcuno,lui vorrebbe sempre essere il centro del mi universo come lui ritiene lo sia io.Anche queste situazioni mi avevano fatta sentire soffocata,un bambino che dipende dalla mamma in eterno.Mi ha inondata di amore ,di attenzioni e di paura di perdermi per tutta la vita tanto é vero che questa colossale cazzata l'ha fatta quando si era convinto che io non lo volessi più (e forse era vero  volevo cambiasse) e si é perso cercando conforto.Non era abituato a gestirsi i problemi emotivi da solo e aveva paura di chiarire ,di parlare perché temeva di sentire qualcosa di definitivo.Quasi a volersi convincere che se io lo avessi lasciato lui avrebbe avuto possibilità di ricostruire qualcosa con un'altra persona.Il fatto che si sia reso conto che avrebbe difficoltà in quel senso non lo ha aiutato.Non credo che sia normale stare con l'amante e pensare che ha un odore diverso da quello di tua moglie (lui mi sniffa perennemente ,dice che lo ubriaco),il tatto incontra una pelle diversa,forme diverse,approccio  ,discorsi,tutto ovviamente diverso.
Di norma dovrebbero essere novità eccitanti e non il contrario.Un giorno mi ha detto "mi sentivo abbandonato e ho lasciato che qualcuno mi desse cosa volevo da te ma non é servito,é da te che io mi voglio sentire amato"......
Le discussioni su quanto mi rompeva vedere che se io ero triste lo era anche lui ,se ero felice idem etc etc le facciamo da secoli  ma lui é così e non credo intenda o riesca a  cambiare.
Forse anche per questo  sessualmente la sua scappatella é stata a quanto pare disastrosa.
Ora ,paradossalmente dopo che io per amore suo ho "perdonato" ha avuto la dimostrazione immensa di amore nei suoi confronti,non indolore o libera da parole forti,ma la sostanza é che ho preferito lui .
Ha combinato un disastro ma ci ha messo e mette tutt'ora il massimo impegno per far tesoro dell'accaduto.
Ovviamente faccio anche io la stessa cosa,la batosta sulle corna ( cade a fagiolo) é servita anche a me.


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Mary,credimi.Non sono felice delle reazioni che lui ha avuto e che ancora ha (raramente e solo quando io sono incavolata per qualsiasi cosa) Avrei voluto e dovuto lasciarmi andare in scenate molto di più ma sarebbe stato come sparare sulla croce rossa,anche prima di questa merda viveva in funzione mia.E credimi,nella vita non é un mammone,non é un ansioso (a differenza mia) é un razionale al contrario di me,vede sempre una soluzione a tutto insomma ,é caratterialmente solido.
> Ma io ho sempre rappresentato il suo tallone d'Achille.Aveva 17 anni,una moto e giornate estive per scorrazzare nelle piazze dei paesi .Passa per la prima volta in vita sua nel mio,si ferma per un gelato,mi vede chiacchierare con un'amica,io me ne vado senza accorgermi dei suoi sguardi.Dopo una settimana l'amica che era con me mi dá un biglietto con su scritto "sono M.chiamami ti prego ",io lo ricordavo vagamente e male (avrei giurato che fosse biondo castano invece era ed é nero come la pece perennemente abbronzato).Lo chiamo  a casa per sapere che cosa volesse e lui mi risponde con un "finalmente,ho consumato 4 pieni di benzina per trovarti,ma ho trovato solo la tua amica" avevo 15 anni e lui che mi diceva che mi avrebbe sposata perché non voleva lasciarmi mai più .Io ridevo e gli davo del pazzo (anche i nostri amici ovviamente) ma così è stato,lui aveva ed ha sempre avuto paura che qualcuno mi "rubasse".É geloso di ch mi guarda magari con un po più di interesse,si intristisce quando parlo con ammirazione di qualcuno,lui vorrebbe sempre essere il centro del mi universo come lui ritiene lo sia io.Anche queste situazioni mi avevano fatta sentire soffocata,un bambino che dipende dalla mamma in eterno.Mi ha inondata di amore ,di attenzioni e di paura di perdermi per tutta la vita tanto é vero che questa colossale cazzata l'ha fatta quando si era convinto che io non lo volessi più (e forse era vero  volevo cambiasse) e si é perso cercando conforto.Non era abituato a gestirsi i problemi emotivi da solo e aveva paura di chiarire ,di parlare perché temeva di sentire qualcosa di definitivo.Quasi a volersi convincere che se io lo avessi lasciato lui avrebbe avuto possibilità di ricostruire qualcosa con un'altra persona.Il fatto che si sia reso conto che avrebbe difficoltà in quel senso non lo ha aiutato.Non credo che sia normale stare con l'amante e pensare che ha un odore diverso da quello di tua moglie (lui mi sniffa perennemente ,dice che lo ubriaco),il tatto incontra una pelle diversa,forme diverse,approccio  ,discorsi,tutto ovviamente diverso.
> Di norma dovrebbero essere novità eccitanti e non il contrario.Un giorno mi ha detto "mi sentivo abbandonato e ho lasciato che qualcuno mi desse cosa volevo da te ma non é servito,é da te che io mi voglio sentire amato"......
> Le discussioni su quanto mi rompeva vedere che se io ero triste lo era anche lui ,se ero felice idem etc etc le facciamo da secoli  ma lui é così e non credo intenda o riesca a  cambiare.
> ...



Tutto bene quel che finisce bene, dunque.


E allora perchè non si supera definitivamente, perchè non si riesce a scavare quel famoso buco nel quale buttare tutto e metterci una bella roccia sopra (cit. Eratò)? Perchè rimaneggiare sull'altra dopo anni dall'accaduto? Forse c'è un altro lavoro da fare (parlo anche e soprattutto per me) che non riguarda nessun altro se non la coppia, su cosa è nata e su cosa ha campato tanti anni e sul perchè quell'equilibrio, che va rivisto alla luce dei fatti, si è disintegrato. Mistral, se c'era tanto amore, affetto, sesso da urlo, comprensione, paura di perdersi etc, cosa è andato storto ad un certo punto? Lui ha voluto richiamarti a sè affermandosi come individuo potenzialmente "vivo" fuori dalla coppia? Era un grido d'aiuto il suo oppure un salto fuori da voi ma dentro un altro "noi"? Lui, come persona libera da qualsiasi coppia che uomo è? Per me queste sono alcune delle domande che bisogna porsi, nelle quali le altre donne non hanno il benchè minimo peso, sono solo figuranti in uno spettacolo che va avanti in un palcoscenico in cui hanno ballato per un po', ma che non potranno più calpestare, e nel quale noi e solo noi  decidiamo come stare, e che ruolo rivestire.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

No Mary,l'anno che ha preceduto il fattaccio,non andava assolutamente bene.I figli crescevano ,si rendevano autonomi ,facevano girare le palle a mille .Io scoppiavo e lui faceva il bambino a cui sottraevo attenzioni.Voleva fare giri in moto a due,week end solo noi lasciando a casa tre schegge impazzite.Col senno di poi avrei anche potuto scendere a compromessi ma in quel periodo mi sembravano richieste semplicemente inopportune,dei capricci.Non capiva che cosa dovesse cambiare ,lui si sentiva sempre uguale,mi amava,mi coccolava,mi diceva quanto ero brava,dal suo punto di vista ero io che non mi facevo andare più bene nulla.Le circostanze e le esigenze erano cambiate e lui non lo capiva.Mi aspettavo che se c'era da riprendere un figlio su qualche cosa di sbagliato,lo facesse autonomamente e non facendo la lagna della serie ecco,lo hai fatto uscire,io non volevo,senti come mi risponde,gli hai permesso questo r guarda come ci ripaga  etc etc
Ma che cazzo,sono anche figli tuoi non devi passare da me per prendere una decisione e anziché risolvermi un problema crearmene altri.Lui Pensava di essere "giusto" lasciandomi carta bianca invece io avevo bisogno di qualcuno che prendesse il timone e mi lasciasse respirare.A quel punto mi è scaduto anche come maschio.Non è mai mancato il sesso ma sicuramente era anni luce da come eravamo abituati.Ricordo che nel periodo in cui aveva questa storia parallela in un mio momento di incazzatura ,sbottò e mi disse che da qualche parte c'era "gente" che "apprezzava" ciò che io rifiutavo.Si Riferiva certamente all'adulatrice.Un chiaro tentativo di attirare l'attenzione.È sostanzialmente mancata da parte sua un'evoluzione e adattamento alle esigenze che cambiavano.Io Ero al limite ,tre figli adolescenti sono "troppo" per chiunque ,la malattia e morte di mio padre con strascichi di ansia e attacchi di panico.Di spiegare a lui la lezioncina con tanto di schemini proprio non mi riusciva mentalmente e fisicamente.Lui era tutto un "dimmi cosa devo fare" che in quel periodo mi suonava storto,io volevo sentire "faccio io"senza istruzioni.Magari ho preteso troppo o l'ho preteso male,senza spiegazioni .
Così io sono diventata la cattiva che non lo amava più e lo aveva "abbandonato" per usare un suo termine.Tutto questo malcontento lo abbiamo sviscerato(purtroppo dopo) lui si è reso conto di tutto e appunto si è letteralmente trasformato.Io ho fatto lo stesso o almeno ci provo .


----------



## Mary The Philips (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Così io sono diventata la cattiva che non lo amava più e lo aveva "abbandonato" per usare un suo termine.Tutto questo malcontento lo abbiamo sviscerato(purtroppo dopo) lui si è reso conto di tutto e appunto si è letteralmente trasformato.Io ho fatto lo stesso o almeno ci provo .



A me dai l'idea (semmai possa servire a qualcosa dirla) di una che ha sempre tenuto sotto scacco il marito (col comodo consenso di lui naturalmente) e che non riesce a darsi pace del fatto che lui, al di là dell'essere tuo marito, è un individuo a se stante, che fa le sue scelte (l'altra non c'entra un beneamato). Riconduci sempre tutto al suo essere esclusivamente tuo marito, ma l'uomo dov'è? Dobbiamo, secondo me, farci una ragione che la coppia è formata da due individui ben distinti e che fondersi in un unico blocco è un errore, Amore infinito restando. E' un punto di osservazione diverso che illumina molti passaggi del passato dati per scontati. Non cercare in quello che eri tu in quel periodo, necessariamente, la causa del suo giro fuori porta, potrebbe non c'entrare per niente, magari sarebbe successo comunque, e personalmente prendo con le pinze anche tutto quello che racconta lui con dovizia di particolari, anche se supportato dalle conversazioni wa riesumate e altro. Credo all'essenza di quello che mi dice, ma so benissimo che è stato molto altro. Ma è stato, appunto, e non mi riguarda. Quello che mi interessa è "noi". Adesso.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Il fatto è che io ho sempre avuto la percezione che lui si fosse creato questa situazione di comodo ,da un lato si sentiva protetto dall'altro magari estromesso ma dove è stato estromesso lo ha deciso lui.D'altro canto però  non abbiamo mai smesso di uscire separatamente con i nostri amici e fare le ore piccole .Io una sera alla settimana me la spasso con le amiche,lui fa altrettanto quando capita l'occasione.Massima  libertà che ho sempre concesso senza gelosia di sorta .Lui diciamo che la concede con un filo di ansia.Ho sempre rivendicato la mia individualità e spinto lui a mantenere la sua.Non siamo affatto simbiotici nè facciamo tavole rotonde per ogni decisione ,parte, va in concessionaria e cambia la macchina,idem faccio io .Magari gli dico che ha comprato una cagata di macchina e la stessa cosa dice lui a me ma davvero,la sua dipendenza ed insicurezza è esclusivamente emotiva .Ammetto di essere sempre stata estremamente indipendente in tutto e non ho mai preteso che lui ci fosse sempre e comunque quindi quando ho pensato che ci arrivasse da solo a capire che mi serviva una mano gli sarò  sembrata un'aliena e gli è sembrato più plausibile pensare che fossi impazzita ,disinnamorata o incattivita che non al limite.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

In ogni caso sappiate che tengo assolutamente conto di tutte le vostre analisi ed i vostri punti di vista non tanto riguardo al passato che ormai è stato quel che è stato ma per evitare di reiterare comportamenti sbagliati che possono essere sfuggiti di mano .Grazie.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> In ogni caso sappiate che tengo assolutamente conto di tutte le vostre analisi ed i vostri punti di vista non tanto riguardo al passato che ormai è stato quel che è stato ma per evitare di reiterare comportamenti sbagliati che possono essere sfuggiti di mano .



Per me, il modo migliore se vuoi restare con lui, e' smettere di pensare al tradimento, metterci una pietra sopra e ricominciare da voi due.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me, il modo migliore se vuoi restare con lui, e' smettere di pensare al tradimento, metterci una pietra sopra e ricominciare da voi due.


Certo,è sicuramente quello l'obiettivo.Gioca a sfavore forse il fatto che mi tocca ancora (spero per poco) leggere mail inviate da lei e averci a che fare anche personalmente .E questo è un po come grattare la crosta della ferita rende un po più difficile relegarla ad essere astratto..Rimedieremo anche a questo.


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,è sicuramente quello l'obiettivo.Gioca a sfavore forse il fatto che mi tocca ancora (spero per poco) leggere mail inviate da lei e averci a che fare anche personalmente .E questo è un po come grattare la crosta della ferita rende un po più difficile relegarla ad essere astratto..Rimedieremo anche a questo.


Immagino sia un disagio pero'....

Io credo che se mio marito mi avesse fatto un racconto simile al  tuo del suo rapporto con lei lo avrei sbattuto fuori subito.

EVIDENTEMENTE  siamo proprio tutti diversi.

SE lei per lui e' stata meno di niente non dovresti avere problemi a fregartene.  

Concentrati solo su come  vuoi sia da oggi in poi la vostra relazione.  DOPO TUTTO con lei non ha funzionato niente.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> In ogni caso sappiate che tengo assolutamente conto di tutte le vostre analisi ed i vostri punti di vista non tanto riguardo al passato che ormai è stato quel che è stato ma per evitare di reiterare comportamenti sbagliati che possono essere sfuggiti di mano .Grazie.


Tu (voi) nell'analizzare il vostro rapporto volete focalizzarvi sul minimo che non va, per salvare tutto il resto che è perfetto.

Ma non funziona così neanche se si vuole curare un foruncolo perché viene considerato sempre come un sintomo.
Se non si fanno le cose assieme, se si è due persone così indipendenti da comprare l'auto da soli e poi valutare solo a cose fatte l'acquisto si è degli estranei che dormono Nello stesso letto.
Come può funzionare la sfera emotiva se è una sfera a se stante?
Che padre, che genitori si può essere se ci si confronta solo su quello che non va?


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu (voi) nell'analizzare il vostro rapporto volete focalizzarvi sul minimo che non va, per salvare tutto il resto che è perfetto.
> 
> Ma non funziona così neanche se si vuole curare un foruncolo perché viene considerato sempre come un sintomo.
> Se non si fanno le cose assieme, se si è due persone così indipendenti da comprare l'auto da soli e poi valutare solo a cose fatte l'acquisto si è degli estranei che dormono Nello stesso letto.
> ...


ho fatto un esempio estremo ovviamente.Il fatto che io a 22 anni in seguito ad un lutto in famiglia abbia dovuto prendere le redini di cose più grandi di me e decidere per un discreto numero di persone mi ha forgiata a diventare una problem solber volente o nolente.Stessa cosa per lui che a 21 anni ha perso il padre e la ditta é ricaduta sulle sue spalle.
Per il resto,la nostra autonomia  credo sia simile a quella di tante coppie con lavori non a busta paga che non hanno orari e continui imprevisti o cambi di programma.L'essere indipendenti diventa vitale.Io non posso permettermi di fermarmi in sua assenza tanto meno lui.Non posso essere certa che domani lui possa passare a prendere i bambini a scuola o all'asilo anche se oggi mi ha detto di sì e,avendo tre figli che dal primo all'ultimo si differenziano di poco più di tre anni devo per forza imparare a camminare sulla fune.Parlo di una vita fa ovviamente,ormai sono ad un passo dalla patente..Idem lui quando é sicuro che possa occuparmi io di una cosa e tutto salta.Poi su altre cose tipo il suo abbigliamento,i suoi capelli etc.. vuole che sia io a pensarci ,gli piace che scelga per lui perché adora come lo concio .Il tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> ho fatto un esempio estremo ovviamente.Il fatto che io a 22 anni in seguito ad un lutto in famiglia abbia dovuto prendere le redini di cose più grandi di me e decidere per un discreto numero di persone mi ha forgiata a diventare una problem solber volente o nolente.Stessa cosa per lui che a 21 anni ha perso il padre e la ditta é ricaduta sulle sue spalle.
> Per il resto,la nostra autonomia  credo sia simile a quella di tante coppie con lavori non a busta paga che non hanno orari e continui imprevisti o cambi di programma.L'essere indipendenti diventa vitale.Io non posso permettermi di fermarmi in sua assenza tanto meno lui.Non posso essere certa che domani lui possa passare a prendere i bambini a scuola o all'asilo anche se oggi mi ha detto di sì e,avendo tre figli che dal primo all'ultimo si differenziano di poco più di tre anni devo per forza imparare a camminare sulla fune.Parlo di una vita fa ovviamente,ormai sono ad un passo dalla patente..Idem lui quando é sicuro che possa occuparmi io di una cosa e tutto salta.Poi su altre cose tipo il suo abbigliamento,i suoi capelli etc.. vuole che sia io a pensarci ,gli piace che scelga per lui perché adora come lo concio .Il tutto e il contrario di tutto.


Ma io non dubito che abbiate un passato e condizioni contingenti che hanno reso la vostra relazione quella che è, dico che quella che è non funziona e non per il tradimento, ma tutto il resto.

O ribaltate tutto o state curando un foruncolo.


----------



## mistral (31 Ottobre 2015)

Penso di averlo scritto più volte,abbiamo ribaltato tutto ,nonostante tutto non tornerei al "prima" inteso come l'ultimo anno antecedente il tracollo.Ha ribaltato tutto lui,l'ho fatto io.
Per questo motivo  giorni fa ho iniziato un thread per capire come,anche un tradimento a volte possa salvare o migliorare un matrimonio che ad un certo punto è entrato in crisi per incomprensioni e scarsa volontà di dialogo .
Il botto ci ha costretti ad interagire e mettere le carte in tavola .Potevamo perdere tutta la partita vomitando odio e desiderare di chiuderla o guardarci negli occhi e ricordarci di "quanto di tutto" eravamo .
Appurato che il grosso del tarlo che mi rimane è un senso di ingiustizia nei confronti  della facocera che ho trattato con i guanti di velluto immeritatamente , quando me la toglierò dai piedi definitivamente confido di farle un degno funerale.Perche finché sentirò  istinti omicidi nei suoi confronti ci saranno ripercussioni anche su mio marito colpevole di averla fatta entrare con quel ruolo nella mia vita.


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo,è sicuramente quello l'obiettivo.Gioca a sfavore forse il fatto che mi tocca ancora (spero per poco) *leggere mail inviate da lei e averci a che fare anche personalmente* .E questo è un po come grattare la crosta della ferita rende un po più difficile relegarla ad essere astratto..Rimedieremo anche a questo.




Ma è ancora la commercialista di tuo marito?


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ancora la commercialista di tuo marito?


É impiegata nello studio che si occupa fiscalmente di noi.Da gennaio la migrazione altrove sarà terminata.
In realtà non per volere mio ,non ho mai impedito a lui di averci a che fare ,sarebbe come chiudere la stalla con i buoi ormai fuggiti,dal fattaccio io ho smesso di averci a che fare quasi del tutto e ho lasciato a lui il boccone amaro.Quello che la deve frequentare é lui ma ogni volta gli viene l'ulcera e quindi rimanda oppure demanda ad altri.La cosa buffa é che lei lo fulmina inviperita con lo sguardo.Noi cornuti e mazziati,lei inviperita con la facciata candida.


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Immagino sia un disagio pero'....
> 
> Io credo che se mio marito mi avesse fatto un racconto simile al  tuo del suo rapporto con lei lo avrei sbattuto fuori subito.
> 
> ...



Mi mi sto rendendo conto che se amiamo ancora e intendiamo continuare con la persona che ci ha non solo tradito ma che ci ha dato anche tanto altro di positivo,tendiamo a preferire la situazione che ci siamo ritrovati davanti e a detestare altre varianti per le quali sentenziamo che "mai avremmo accettato"In realtà se decidiamo di accettare,accettiamo tutto.
Io per esempio non avrei gradito che la molla fosse stata il sesso,lo sguardo degli uomini morti di figa mi fanno schifo.
Mi é parso evidente dal suo raccontarsi "con il cuore in mano" che tutto fosse partito da qualche discorso confidenziale (si conoscono da quasi 10 anni)fatto in un periodo di disappunto nel quale magari la lamentela sfociava senza filtri.Lei ha fatto la crocerossina,lui il dottor stranamore.Dopo un paio di mesi é subentrato anche il sesso come ovvia conseguenza.Lei ha prima predisposto per fare entrambi gli esami del sangue e questo ha richiesto ulteriori due settimane quindi direi che la passione a mille con l'embolo che parte é da escludere.Quando lo ha ritenuto idoneo lo ha invitato a casa .Non ridete ma é così ,lei ha i suoi motivi se come asserisce ,da due anni il marito non la sfiorava e antecedentemente in 30 secondi chiudeva la faccenda.La coppia anche fedifraga é composta da due persone ,non é detto che per entrambe il punto focale o la gratificazione che si cerca sia lo stesso.
Io non trovo strano che lui cercasse principalmente un supporto,una confidente o semplicemente uno specchio per riflettersi narcisisticamente,per sentirsi dire,come appunto accadeva,di quanto era bravo,in gamba,saggio ,colto,di come la sapeva consigliare etc.Ricorda sì l'incubo del sesso che non gli riusciva perché non riusciva a lasciarsi andare,ma ricorda anche come gli piaceva essere interpellato su qualsiasi scelta lei dovesse fare,il modo in cui lei lo metteva al centro,di quanto lei pretendesse i suoi baci,di come lo accarezzava e lo desiderava.In sostanza il sentirsi desiderato ma molto più in veste narcisistica che non il contrario.Ho letto una chat in cui lei si incavolava perché lui non le diceva mai di amarla ma solo di volerle bene,del fatto che era sempre lei a volerlo baciare,toccare,stare con lui (che ovviamente non la respingeva)Non é mai stato un uomo con le bave alla bocca ,volgare ,con il chiodo fisso del sesso o meglio nell'intimità si ovviamente ma non pubblicamente.E anche tra di noi se ci sono delle preoccupazioni ,se non é tranquillo ,niente da fare.Non é psicologicamente un pornostar che al ciak parte .Se devo dirla tutta nell'anno in cui frequentava quella donna ,ha avuto tantissimi problemi anche con me,una frequenza di défaillance che mai era accaduta.Io davo la colpa alla mia scarsa partecipazione inconsueta invece evidentemente ciò che lo turbava era altro ed era lui a cercarmi ,non io a forzarlo.Ha cominciato la storia a settembre,prima di Natale avevo già mangiato la foglia e fatto domande a cui lui sfuggiva balbettando e arrossendo.Un paio di volte é parso essere li li per dirmi qualcosa ,io mi adiravo e lui desisteva .Non ero molto predisposta ad ascoltare amorevolmente . Calcolando che si vedevano una volta al mese e qualche mezz'ora sotto l'ufficio,mai uscito a cena con lei,mai serate (il marito la sera sta a casa) solo qualche caffè o aperitivo all'uscita dal lavoro con i minuti contati,direi che non é stato in grado di mascherare molto il suo stato d'animo e nemmeno questa boccata di ossigeno gli ha dato tutta questa felicità vista la faccia da funerale che ha avuto stampata sulla faccia per mesi quando era a casa e sfuggiva gli sguardi.Si è reso conto ben presto che stava facendo una cazzata ma quando uno non ragiona non lo fa fino in fondo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

Non concentrati piu' su di lei. Una poveretta. Pensa a stare bene con lui.


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non concentrati piu' su di lei. Una poveretta. Pensa a stare bene con lui.


Grazie Disincantata,in realtà lo sto anzi,lo stiamo facendo,prima o poi spero che mio marito ce la faccia a reggere qualche mio accenno di questa storia senza avere reazioni neurologiche Qui sto approfittando per avere lo sfogo che non ho avuto con nessuno.Al di fuori di me,mio marito,di lei e della migliore amica di mio marito,nessuno sa nulla.Se si pensa che vivo a strettissimo contatto con genitori,fratelli,nipoti amici ,etc ,riuscire a fingere di vivere normalmente in quei mesi per me é stato uno sforzo immane.Ridere,frequentare amici,dare retta a tutto e tutti senza far trapelare nulla in larga misura per preservare lui da giudizi che lo facessero sprofondare più giù di quanto già da solo stesse facendo.
Che fatica.....


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie Disincantata,in realtà lo sto anzi,lo stiamo facendo,prima o poi spero che mio marito ce la faccia a reggere qualche mio accenno di questa storia senza avere reazioni neurologiche Qui sto approfittando per avere lo sfogo che non ho avuto con nessuno.Al di fuori di me,mio marito,di lei e della migliore amica di mio marito,nessuno sa nulla.Se si pensa che vivo a strettissimo contatto con genitori,fratelli,nipoti amici ,etc ,riuscire a fingere di vivere normalmente in quei mesi per me é stato uno sforzo immane.Ridere,frequentare amici,dare retta a tutto e tutti senza far trapelare nulla in larga misura per preservare lui da giudizi che lo facessero sprofondare più giù di quanto già da solo stesse facendo.
> Che fatica.....



Hai fatto benissimo a non dirlo, vista anche l'emotivita' di tuo marito. Rimanendo poi insieme meno persone lo sanno piu' e' facile evitare di parlarne e giustificare.  
Anche se mi meravigliano sempre questi uomini che tradiscono e poi stanno male.  Fragili.


----------



## mistral (2 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo a non dirlo, vista anche l'emotivita' di tuo marito. Rimanendo poi insieme meno persone lo sanno piu' e' facile evitare di parlarne e giustificare.
> Anche se mi meravigliano sempre questi uomini che tradiscono e poi stanno male.  Fragili.


Anche immaturi nel non essere in grado di prevedere ciò che comunque potrebbe succedere.Questa fragilità é stata concausa del prolungarsi della storia.Incontri e contatti sempre più sporadici ma mai interrotti perché lei si adirava quando lo vedeva mollare il tiro .Se  capitava di ricevere a casa le solite telefonate mute,per lo più da call center  a cui cadeva la linea sbiancava,che avesse qualcosa che non andava era lampante, non era lui,anche sua madre nei mesi gli ha domandato più volte se stava bene.Quando poi si é reso conto che lei avrebbe buttato all'aria volentieri il suo matrimonio, ha seriamente temuto che lei tirasse in ballo lui come "scusa".Da un lato mi ha fatto ridere quando ha detto che cercava di avere comportamenti che la stufassero,ritardi o buche agli appuntamenti ,toccata e fuga a casa sua con tanto di rimbrotto sul fatto che andasse da lei il tempo strettamente necessario per fare sesso..si incavolava ,minacciava .."ma lei era sempre più innamorata" .Il teorema di Ferradini tradotto nella realtà.
Credo davvero di dover archiviare il tutto come un enorme sbaglio,ci é scivolato dentro senza averne grande percezione o meglio,credeva sarebbe proseguita sulla linea del confidarsi,del lagnarsi della situazione,tanto é vero che lei disse di averlo baciato perché "se aspettava lui",lei non era una nuova conoscenza che ti trovi davanti e ti abbaglia,era una conoscenza quasi decennale.
La cosa buffa é che nello stesso periodo ,una mia conoscente annoiata ,con il marito in carriera ,spinta dalle confidenze di amiche  annoiate allo stesso modo,decide di avere una storiella con il suo istruttore di danza cubana.Lei 40 ,lui 25.Dopo un mesetto di "acrobazie ",per lei il gioco poteva anche finire.Lui di essere scaricato,neanche a parlarne ,l'ha tenuta sotto scacco per sei mesi dicendole che era innamorato e non voleva troncare.Lei ha cominciato a vivere in uno stato di ansia patologica ed ha cominciato anche a temere gesti sconsiderati da parte di lui.Ha deciso dopo vari ripensamenti di dire tutto al marito per potersi liberare dell'amante.Era convinta che il marito rivolgesse tutte le sue ire sull'amante .Non é andata proprio così .Per parecchio tempo le ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi e a tutt'oggi non credo stia vivendo molto serenamente.Proprio vero,chi comincia queste storie non si rende conto che i protagonisti sono almeno due...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Novembre 2015)

Ma che gente c'è in giro?
Invece che car-sharing, persone -sharing?
Si fa un giro e si parcheggiano?


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche immaturi nel non essere in grado di prevedere ciò che comunque potrebbe succedere.Questa fragilità é stata concausa del prolungarsi della storia.Incontri e contatti sempre più sporadici ma mai interrotti perché lei si adirava quando lo vedeva mollare il tiro .Se  capitava di ricevere a casa le solite telefonate mute,per lo più da call center  a cui cadeva la linea sbiancava,che avesse qualcosa che non andava era lampante, non era lui,anche sua madre nei mesi gli ha domandato più volte se stava bene.Quando poi si é reso conto che lei avrebbe buttato all'aria volentieri il suo matrimonio, ha seriamente temuto che lei tirasse in ballo lui come "scusa".Da un lato mi ha fatto ridere quando ha detto che cercava di avere comportamenti che la stufassero,ritardi o buche agli appuntamenti ,toccata e fuga a casa sua con tanto di rimbrotto sul fatto che andasse da lei il tempo strettamente necessario per fare sesso..si incavolava ,minacciava .."ma lei era sempre più innamorata" .Il teorema di Ferradini tradotto nella realtà.
> Credo davvero di dover archiviare il tutto come un enorme sbaglio,ci é scivolato dentro senza averne grande percezione o meglio,credeva sarebbe proseguita sulla linea del confidarsi,del lagnarsi della situazione,tanto é vero che lei disse di averlo baciato perché "se aspettava lui",lei non era una nuova conoscenza che ti trovi davanti e ti abbaglia,era una conoscenza quasi decennale.
> La cosa buffa é che nello stesso periodo ,una mia conoscente annoiata ,con il marito in carriera ,spinta dalle confidenze di amiche  annoiate allo stesso modo,decide di avere una storiella con il suo istruttore di danza cubana.Lei 40 ,lui 25.Dopo un mesetto di "acrobazie ",per lei il gioco poteva anche finire.Lui di essere scaricato,neanche a parlarne ,l'ha tenuta sotto scacco per sei mesi dicendole che era innamorato e non voleva troncare.Lei ha cominciato a vivere in uno stato di ansia patologica ed ha cominciato anche a temere gesti sconsiderati da parte di lui.Ha deciso dopo vari ripensamenti di dire tutto al marito per potersi liberare dell'amante.Era convinta che il marito rivolgesse tutte le sue ire sull'amante .Non é andata proprio così .Per parecchio tempo le ha fatto vedere i sorci verdi e a tutt'oggi non credo stia vivendo molto serenamente.Proprio vero,chi comincia queste storie non si rende conto che i protagonisti sono almeno due...



È ci credo, 15 anni meno ahahahah, il marito continuera' a farsi domande!

Scherzi a parte, purtroppo i rischi sono tantissimi, ed i ricatti a quanto vedo frequenti.  Se chiunque, prima di tradire,  si fermasse a pensare e bene, penso che le percentuali dei traditori calerebbero drasticamente, o almeno ci penserebbe bene bene su che persona scegliere.

MI viene in mente una pubblicita' di un auto credo 'perdonalo e'  un cretino', vale sia per mio marito che per il tuo e per molti tradimenti malfatti  letti qui. Imparassero almeno a farlo bene!


----------



## Mary The Philips (2 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> MI viene in mente una pubblicita' di un auto credo 'perdonalo e'  un cretino', vale sia per mio marito che per il tuo e per molti tradimenti malfatti  letti qui. Imparassero almeno a farlo bene!


Con tutta la cultura in materia che ci siamo fatte qui, semmai dovessimo trovarci noi nella condizione di tradire, col cacchio che ci sgamerebbero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (2 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Con tutta la cultura in materia che ci siamo fatte qui, semmai dovessimo trovarci noi nella condizione di tradire, col cacchio che ci sgamerebbero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Potremmo redarre un manuale del perfetto 'traditore'.

Unico rischio che gli venga  un infarto nel mentre. Quindi la certezza al 100% non esiste. :rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono stata tradita che io sappia quindi non so risponderti
> Se mio marito mi scoprisse e chiedesse i particolari non glieli fornirei o mentirei, se i particolari intendono cosa ci ho fatto a letto.


E dov'è la novità?  Le donne mentono ... sempre.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



disincantata ha detto:


> Direi che si dà  per scontato, se non si e' trattato di un solo incontro, ma da parte di lui neppure il dubbio in quel caso, ed in ogni caso non sarò normale io ma non mi sono mai soffermata un minuto a pensare a loro due a letto.
> Ovvio che,se due continuano a scopare e' perche' piace ad entrambi.  Mi fanno sorridere i traditori che poi parlano di 'delusione'.
> 
> Su tutto il resto ho speso fiumi di inchiostro.


Tutto.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E dov'è la novità?  Le donne mentono ... sempre.



Gli uomini no :rotfl:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Gli uomini no :rotfl:


Gli uomini meno ... e non sono neanche tanto bravi a farlo.


----------



## Eratò (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Gli uomini meno ... e non sono neanche tanto bravi a farlo.


Ma lo credi davvero? Io ero mi ero sposata un attore da Oscar e manco lo sapevo:singleeye:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma lo credi davvero? Io ero mi ero sposata un attore da Oscar e manco lo sapevo:singleeye:


Beh, ma tu hai trovato l'eccezione.


----------



## Eratò (5 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Beh, ma tu hai trovato l'eccezione.


Se vai a leggere qualche altra storia vedrai che non sono per niente l'eccezione...


----------



## emme76 (5 Novembre 2015)

penso tu voglia sapere e conoscere nel dettaglio ogni gesto per trovare diciamo così, una sorta di analogia tra il rapporto con te ed il rapporto con lei......e fare i dovuti raffronti.


Aidi ha detto:


> Sono stata tradita....e voglio i dettagli di ogni singolo gesto fatto da lui anche se mi fanno male da impazzire: è normale? è capitato anche a voi?


----------

